# Rochentour 2009



## Coasthunter (7. Dezember 2008)

An die Crew!!!
Der erste Preis vom letzten Dorschcup muß eingelöst werden.:vik:
Mit einigen von euch habe ich ja bereits Telefoniert und so wie es aussieht, hat am *07.02.2009 *noch niemand was vor. 
Außer Beteiligung für Sprit und Frühstück fällt diesmal nichts an Kosten an. Ihr seid also von mir eingeladen.#6
Laßt euch nicht zu viel Zeit mit dem Anmelden, es gibt nur 10 Plätze.

Springer: 
Dorsch888
knutemann

*Teilnehmer:*
*Coasthunter *(Crewreanimator)
*Pitus* (Kann einfach nichts anderes)
*Aal-Matti* ( Staatlich geprüfte Grillschlampe)
*Nordlicht* 
*Hechtsprun*g( Bis auf Stör, darf er auf alles Angeln)
*Carassius* ( Hat Naturköderverbot.Er weiß schon warum)
*Jenny *( Ihr erstes mal......)
*Sunny* (Erwartungsgemäß mit am Start)
*Pöppi *( ........das kann ja lustig werden)
*Buschangler *(Hoffentlich hat er Taschentücher dabei.)


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Falls bei euch jemand ausfällt denkt mal an mich. Ich würde dann evtl. gern einspringen da ich mit meinem Boot erst Anfang April ins Wasser schaffe.


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Falls bei euch jemand ausfällt denkt mal an mich. Ich würde dann evtl. gern einspringen da ich mit meinem Boot erst Anfang April ins Wasser schaffe.


 

Ich setze Dich gerne als Springer mit auf die Liste. Von 5 Leuten weiß ich definitiv, das sie mit fahren. Sieht also gut aus.#6


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich schätze das es in diesem Thread bald viel "gesabbel" geben wird und da ich das nicht alles mitverfolgen kann / will / muss kannst du mich ja bitte mal kontakten wenn es für mich wichtig ist....Gruss von der Insel (Sonne, 6 Grad, 2-3 Bft aus West)  #h


----------



## C.K. (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich auch springen will! :q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ich auch springen will! :q:q


 
Im Ernst??? OK, ist notiert.#6

@Nordlicht: Du bekommst auf jeden Fall bescheid. Entweder von mir oder von Matti.


----------



## pitus02 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

:vik::vik::vik: Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei :vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik: Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei :vik::vik:


 
War ja wohl klar. :vik:


----------



## pitus02 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich werde das ganze am 16.12 schon mal antesten


----------



## Ute (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ups!
Was ist das denn?
Bin dran Interessiert. Mitwollen? Na klar.
Kannste mal noch etwas dazu schreiben? Was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## aal-matti (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

:vik::vik:Auch ich bin dabei.:vik::vik:

Ich habe den Termin auch schon im Kalender eingetragen. 
D i c k  und *Fett*.Ich spüre jetzt schon innerliche Unruhe.
Sollte ich vielleicht schon Sachen packen,denn im Januar habe ich wenig Zeit.
Gruß die Grillschlampe |supergri |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Sollte ich vielleicht schon Sachen packen,denn im Januar habe ich wenig Zeit.
Gruß die Grillschlampe |supergri |supergri[/QUOTE]

|muahah: Ich bastel schon


----------



## aal-matti (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

|muahah: Ich bastel schon [/quote]

@: pitus
da gebe ich dir Recht. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal in die Trickkiste schauen und nicht wieder als Schneider nach Hause gehen. |rolleyes Ich freu mich schon, euch alle wieder zusehen.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich werde das ganze am 16.12 schon mal antesten


 
Wann bist Du eigentlich mal nicht am Testen???:q



Ute schrieb:


> Ups!
> Was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen?


 
Das ist ungefähr so wie bei "Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest".|muahah:



			
				aal-matti;Ich freu mich schon schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch wieder einige Monate her, das wir zusammen die Ostsee Unsicher gemacht haben. Freu mich auch schon, euch alle wieder zu sehen.:vik:


----------



## Ute (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das ist ungefähr so wie bei "Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest".|muahah:



Das kann man sich ja dann nicht entgehen lassen. :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> Das kann man sich ja dann nicht entgehen lassen. :vik:


 
Wäre jetzt eh zu spät für nen Rückzieher.:q


----------



## pöppi (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hi meine Lieben... ich wäre auch gerne dabei.


----------



## C.K. (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Im Ernst??? OK, ist notiert.#6
> 
> @Nordlicht: Du bekommst auf jeden Fall bescheid. Entweder von mir oder von Matti.



Ansonsten gerne auch fest! :q


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Halleluja und wie ich dabei bin :vik:. Weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe am Freitag anzureisen.


----------



## Ute (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt eh zu spät für nen Rückzieher.:q




Sach bloß, es sollte mal klappen mit unserem treffen. #v


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pöppi schrieb:


> Hi meine Lieben... ich wäre auch gerne dabei.


Ohne Dich geht garnichts.#6 Freut mich riesig, das Du mit dabei bist.



C.K. schrieb:


> Ansonsten gerne auch fest! :q


Solangsam ist die "Stammcrew" vollzählig. Könnte also durchaus was werden.



sunny schrieb:


> Halleluja und wie ich dabei bin :vik:. Weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe am Freitag anzureisen.


Du hast es letztes mal mit Motorschaden geschafft,Du wirst es diesmal auch schaffen. Ansonsten schmier ich Dir Samstag früh schon mal ein Brötchen vor.:q



Ute schrieb:


> Sach bloß, es sollte mal klappen mit unserem treffen. #v


Wird ja wohl auch mal Zeit.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Andor,
wenn noch Platz,würde ich gern dabei sein


(würde mit Sunny dann ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen,da ich ja jetzt in Celle wohne..)


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Coasthunter
Ich werde alles versuchen :q. Ist Freitagabend Grieche angedacht oder gibt es nen Hardcoregrillen?


@Dorsch888
Wenn du denn nen Plätzchen ergattern solltest, kriegen wir hinsichtlich der Fahrgemeinschaft auf jeden Fall was gedreht.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Moin Andor,
> wenn noch Platz,würde ich gern dabei sein
> 
> 
> (würde mit Sunny dann ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen,da ich ja jetzt in Celle wohne..)


 

Wird langsam eng.......aber für alle Fälle bist Du als Springer notiert. Erfahrungsgemäß sagt der ein oder andere noch ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

das ist doch nen wort!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Dorsch888
Wenn du denn nen Plätzchen ergattern solltest, kriegen wir hinsichtlich der Fahrgemeinschaft auf jeden Fall was gedreht.[/quote]



genau!
dann hoffe ich mal.....auf nen plätzchen


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> @Coasthunter
> Ich werde alles versuchen :q. Ist Freitagabend Grieche angedacht oder gibt es nen Hardcoregrillen?


 
Wenn genügend Leutchen Freitag schon da sind und sich alle einig sind, können wir ja Grillen oder zum Griechen.|muahah:
Obwohl...........hatte ich nicht noch ne Spezial Gyrosplatte bei Dir gut?|kopfkrat |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Yepp. Wir bestellen uns ne Platte für zwei, da sollte für uns beide genug Auswahl vorhanden sein |supergri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

andor,
von wo fährt die -rochen- raus?


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Na aus'm Hafen, wie alle anderen auch :vik:.










Der Kutter liegt in Burg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Danke ,für die schnelle und nette beantwortung meiner Frage.....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## aal-matti (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Da ich staatlich geprüfte Grillschlampe bin, würde ich sagen hartcoregrillen ist angesagt.
@sunny: bei mir wirst du satt. |supergri 
@Püppi: schon das du dabei bist. 

Ich bin jetzt schon heissssss wie sau. |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hört sich gut an #6. Würdest du das ganze Fleisch besorgen? Ggf. steuere ich nen Kartoffelsalat bei, selbstverständlich handgemacht (besonders dat Dressing) |supergri.


----------



## pitus02 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wenn genügend Leutchen Freitag schon da sind und sich alle einig sind, können wir ja Grillen oder zum Griechen.|muahah:
> Obwohl...........hatte ich nicht noch ne Spezial Gyrosplatte bei Dir gut?|kopfkrat |supergri|supergri|supergri



|muahah: wir können auch beides machen |muahah:|sagnix|sagnix

Meine Regierung ist auch gezwungenermaßen wieder bereit was zu machen :m:m|sagnix


----------



## pitus02 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

*Teilnehmer:*
*Coasthunter *(Crewreanimator)
*Pitus* (Kann einfach nichts anderes)
*Aal-Matti* ( Staatlich geprüfte Grillschlampe)
*Ute* (Dabeisein ist alles)
*Hechtsprun*g( Bis auf Stör, darf er auf alles Angeln)
*Carassius* ( Hat Naturköderverbot.Er weiß schon warum)
*Jenny *( Ihr erstes mal......)
*Sunny* (Erwartungsgemäß mit am Start)
*Pöppi  *( ........das kann ja lustig werden)[/QUOTE]

#qUnd nicht mal das kann ich #q
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ute (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

*Und es dauert noch sooo lange.*


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> #qUnd nicht mal das kann ich #q
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Dafür kannst Du das..............


http://img205.*ih.us/img205/5231/dorschcup2008120408004tz1.th.jpg


Du weißt also, was Du nach der Tour zu tun hast.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> *Und es dauert noch sooo lange.*


 

Für alle Ungeduldigen: Der Countdown läuft.

61 Tage...........


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Die Mannschaft ist komplett: Käptn Schnööf ist wie immer mit von der Partie!!!:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dafür kannst Du das..............
> 
> 
> http://img205.*ih.us/img205/5231/dorschcup2008120408004tz1.th.jpg
> ...




Kannst nicht machen ich finde doch ohne Begleitung vom Tisch nicht zurück #d:c


----------



## sunny (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Na super, da ist ja fast wieder die gesamte alte Crew am Start #6.


----------



## Ute (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Habt ihr von der alten Tour zufällig einen Bericht??#6


----------



## Kistenmann (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Der Kutter liegt in Burg.


Liegt der nicht in Orth??? #d


----------



## sunny (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Musst du das verraten |supergri.


Asche auf mein Haupt. Hast natürlich recht #6. Orth gemeint, Burg geschrieben, man, man, man.


----------



## aal-matti (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Würdest du das ganze Fleisch besorgen? 

@sunny: ich denke mal, das sich jeder selber Fleisch mitbringt. Mit Salaten und anderen Sachen wird bestimmt jeder etwas zusteuern, inbegriffen meine bessere Hälfte
Um das Grillen werde ich mich persönlich drum kümmern.

@Ute: willkommen an Bord und bei der Crew.
@Torte: schön das du auch wieder dabei bist.Gruß vom Schnarchbär. #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> An die Crew!!!
> Der erste Preis vom letzten Dorschcup muß eingelöst werden.:vik:
> Mit einigen von euch habe ich ja bereits Telefoniert und so wie es aussieht, hat am *07.02.2009 *noch niemand was vor.
> Außer Beteiligung für Sprit und Frühstück fällt diesmal nichts an Kosten an. Ihr seid also von mir eingeladen.#6
> ...


 

SO SO SO!!!

jetzt ist aber einer ECHT Enttäuscht!!!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Na super, da ist ja fast wieder die gesamte alte Crew am Start #6.


 

...|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix...


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Kannst nicht machen ich finde doch ohne Begleitung vom Tisch nicht zurück #d:c


 
Aber hin findest Du mit verbundenen Augen.........ja ja.....so lieben wir das.:q



Ute schrieb:


> Habt ihr von der alten Tour zufällig einen Bericht??#6


Von welcher genau??:q:q:q Einfach mal wühlen. Aber vielleicht weiß von den anderen ja jemand, wie man hier verlinkt.



			
				aal-matti;2288086)
 
@sunny: ich denke mal schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so machen wir es. #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pitus02 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

|kopfkrat schweigen |kopfkrat


|bigeyes Ach ja na klar "für immer"|bigeyes

#6Herzlich willkommen #6


----------



## sunny (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Boot Angler

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass ich deinen Namen hier nicht gelesen habe. Schön, dass du dabei bist #6. Dann können wir mal über Island schnacken.


Da wir ja anscheinend grillen, steuere ich nen Fläschchen Ouzo bei, damit wir nen büschen griechisches Flair haben |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Da wir ja anscheinend grillen, steuere ich nen Fläschchen Ouzo bei, damit wir nen büschen griechisches Flair haben |supergri.


 
Ein Griechischer Abend ohne Griechisches Essen?? Ähhh......ich glaube ich Reise erst Samstag an.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wieso liest man von ihm eigentlich nichts?

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/433/fehmarn040206023bt8.th.jpg


----------



## sunny (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ein Griechischer Abend ohne Griechisches Essen?? Ähhh......ich glaube ich Reise erst Samstag an.:q:q:q:q



Hau dir doch nen paar Lammkotletts oder nen Suflakispiess auf'n Grill, schon gibbet auch griechisches Essen |supergri.


----------



## sunny (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wieso liest man von ihm eigentlich nichts?
> 
> http://img135.*ih.us/img135/433/fehmarn040206023bt8.th.jpg



Ist doch offensichtlich. Wie man sieht hat er alle Hände voll zu tun |supergri. Wie soll er da noch schreiben|kopfkrat?


Ach Schnööf, bring dir zwei Garnituren Bettwäsche mit. Nicht das du wieder ohen da stehst :m.


----------



## Ute (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Bettwäsche??
Erzählt mit doch mal, wie das Treffen so abläuft und wie lange es geht.
Sonst stehe ich auch noch ohne Bettwäsche da. |supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> Bettwäsche??
> Erzählt mit doch mal, wie das Treffen so abläuft und wie lange es geht.
> Sonst stehe ich auch noch ohne Bettwäsche da. |supergri


 
Also, die meisten von uns reisen schon Freitag an um Abends ein klein wenig zu Feiern und um sich für den kommenden Tag "heiß" zu sabbeln. Und sollten wir gut fangen und die Stimmung dementsprechend sein, so kann es gut sein, das wir bis Sonntag bleiben. Deswegen Bettwäsche mit bringen oder 5€ mehr für die Übernachtung zahlen.


----------



## Buschangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ach nee!!! Kaum bin ich ne Zeit nicht da, da werden die alten Sünden ausgegraben? Ich hatte leider keine Taschentücher zur Hand!!! Was soll ich machen?|bigeyes  

@ all: Ich freu mich schon auf die Tour. Wird sicher wieder lustig!!:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @ all: Ich freu mich schon auf die Tour. Wird sicher wieder lustig!!:vik:


 
Das schlafende ist erwacht.........:vik:

Moin Schnööfi. Geil, das Du mit Partie bist. Hab zwar nichts anderes erwartet, freu mich aber trotzdem riesig, mal wieder ein paar schöne Fotos machen zu können.|muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich werde mir die größte Mühe geben ,dass Du ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse von mir bekommst!!!|sagnix
Werde die Taschentücher extra zuhause lassen!
Ach ja,mein Gerödel ist noch gepackt vom letzten Mal.
ich bin bereit,ich bin bereit!!!!:vik:


----------



## knutemann (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Damit Sunny die weite Reise nicht allein machen muss, spring ich dann auch mal#6


----------



## sunny (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Knutemann

Ich drück dir die Daumen. Wird aber eng werden. Wer einmal einen Platz in der "Crew" ergattern konnte, rück den nur widerwillig raus |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die größte Mühe geben ,dass Du ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse von mir bekommst!!!


 
Da brauchst Du Dir nicht viel Mühe geben.:q



knutemann schrieb:


> Damit Sunny die weite Reise nicht allein machen muss, spring ich dann auch mal#6


 
Da müßten schon sehr viele Absagen. Als erster würde sowieso Nordlicht nachrücken. Aber Du stehst für den Fall der Fälle auf der Nachrückerliste.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

57 Tage !!!!!
Der Countdown läuft:vik:


----------



## Ute (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich hatte heute meine erste BBfahrt.

Meine Beine wiegen 200 kg. Aua.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute meine erste BBfahrt.
> 
> Meine Beine wiegen 200 kg. Aua.


 
Gratulation.:vik:
Erfolgreich?


----------



## carassius (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Andor du kannst Jenny ganz gepflegt das erste und letzte mal von der Liste streichen!:v
Ich dagegen freue mich schon tierisch auf diese ausfahrt.Aber das mit den Naturködern............Mmmmh da werde ich einfach welche schmuggeln.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



carassius schrieb:


> Moin Andor du kannst Jenny ganz gepflegt das erste und letzte mal von der Liste streichen!:v
> Ich dagegen freue mich schon tierisch auf diese ausfahrt.Aber das mit den Naturködern............Mmmmh da werde ich einfach welche schmuggeln.:q


 
Was ist denn da schon wieder los??? Ich laß sie erstmal auf der Liste. Morgen liebt ihr euch wieder.#6
Und das Naturköderverbot beinhaltet speziell bei dir, eine vorherige Taschenkontrolle.:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Was ist denn da schon wieder los??? Ich laß sie erstmal auf der Liste. Morgen liebt ihr euch wieder.#6
> Und das Naturköderverbot beinhaltet speziell bei dir, eine vorherige Taschenkontrolle.:q:q



|supergridER Vogel bekommt nicht mal ne Angel mit |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ute (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gratulation.:vik:
> Erfolgreich?




Ich weniger. 
Aber riesen Spaß hat es gemacht. Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143053
Werde aber meinem Boot trotdem nicht untreu. #6


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |supergridER Vogel bekommt nicht mal ne Angel mit |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Besser is das........#6


----------



## Buschangler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wollte da mal ne Frage in die Runde schmeissen!!
Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir bei der Tour unseren zweiten Kuttercup veranstalten??
Ich hab noch Platz im Schrank!Da passen noch ein paar Pokale hin!!!:q
Um die Pokale würde ich mich auch wieder kümmern.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wollte da mal ne Frage in die Runde schmeissen!!
> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir bei der Tour unseren zweiten Kuttercup veranstalten??
> Ich hab noch Platz im Schrank!Da passen noch ein paar Pokale hin!!!:q
> Um die Pokale würde ich mich auch wieder kümmern.


 

Torte........dann heißt der Cup aber ab sofort "Großer Schnööf Cup". So oft wie Du schon Organisiert hast....#6 Prima Idee......so fängt das Jahr gut an. Diesmal pack ich mir aber auch ein paar Kneifer mit ein.:q


----------



## Buschangler (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Waren Naturköder nicht verboten???|kopfkrat
Achja,das galt ja nur Dennis!!!!|muahah:
Na dann werde ich mich mal um ein paar schöne Pokale kümmern!!!
Vieleicht besorgt Matti ja wieder ein paar Trostpreise!?


----------



## aal-matti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Na dann werde ich mich mal um ein paar schöne Pokale kümmern!!!
Vieleicht besorgt Matti ja wieder ein paar Trostpreise!?[/quote]

Hi Torte,
das mit den Pokalen ist eine gute Idee.Für die Trostpreise werde ich mich kümmern, meine bessere Hälfte wird mich dabei voll und ganz unterstützen.
Bei mir steht eine kleine Terminänderung an. Ich werde einpaar Stunden vorher auf der Insel sein,um in meine geheime Plumperecke zufahren und einpaar schöne Watti´s zubekommen.Ich will ja nicht wieder nur einen Trostpreis bekommen. |supergri #6


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Bei mir steht eine kleine Terminänderung an. Ich werde einpaar Stunden vorher auf der Insel sein,um in meine geheime Plumperecke zufahren und einpaar schöne Watti´s zubekommen.Ich will ja nicht wieder nur einen Trostpreis bekommen. |supergri #6


 
Uijujui........würde Dich ja gerne beim Geheimratsplümpern unterstützen, aber bis ich auf der Insel bin, ist es 18:00 Uhr und leider schon Dunkel. Würdest Du eventuell ein paar für mich mit Plümpern? Frischer werde ich nirgends welche bekommen.:m


----------



## Buschangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich werde mir wohl auch ein paar Wattis mitnehmen.
Irgentwie müssen wir Dennis ja Paroli bieten können!!
Aber so wie ich Dennis kenne............:q
Naja,schaun wir mal.


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl auch ein paar Wattis mitnehmen.
> Irgentwie müssen wir Dennis ja Paroli bieten können!!
> Aber so wie ich Dennis kenne............:q
> Naja,schaun wir mal.


 
Man nennt ihn ja nicht umsonst Gustav Gans :q:q:q
Außerdem kann es ja sein, das der Dorsch nicht so gut läuft, dann machen wir kurzerhand einen Plattfischcup aus der Tour.


----------



## aal-matti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Würdest Du eventuell ein paar für mich mit Plümpern? Frischer werde ich nirgends welche bekommen.:m[/quote]

Andor, mein Bester, :q es war doch klar, das ich auch an Dich gedacht habe. Ich hatte doch schon Corinna gebeten, mir 2 Tupperschüsseln zugeben. Ich fahre auch 1 Stunde früher los, als geplant. 
Ich kann garnicht früh genug auf der Insel sein.:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Andor, mein Bester, :q es war doch klar, das ich auch an Dich gedacht habe. Ich hatte doch schon Corinna gebeten, mir 2 Tupperschüsseln zugeben. Ich fahre auch 1 Stunde früher los, als geplant.
> Ich kann garnicht früh genug auf der Insel sein.:vik:


 
Suuuper |laola:
Ich würde am liebsten jetzt schon los fahren :q


----------



## Buschangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hey Jungs!! Nicht einschlafen hier!!

Ich werde mir extra für die Tour ne neue Rute zulegen.
Wieder ne Shimano!|uhoh:
Ich hoffe ,ich fall damit nicht wieder auf die Nase wie beim letzten mal!!|gr:


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!! Nicht einschlafen hier!!
> 
> Ich werde mir extra für die Tour ne neue Rute zulegen.
> Wieder ne Shimano!|uhoh:
> Ich hoffe ,ich fall damit nicht wieder auf die Nase wie beim letzten mal!!|gr:


 
Für jede Tour ne neue Rute...........Junge Junge........da sieht man wo die Kohle steckt.:m
Was machst Du Sylvester? Mit Kind und Kegel bei mir?

Ach übrigens: Noch 50 Tage!!!


----------



## Ute (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich komme so langsam ins grübeln, ob ich wirklich weiterhin angemeldet bleiben soll.
Ich war gestern auf Wasser und es hat etwas mehr geschaukelt wie sonst. Und mir wurde auch recht schnell schlecht. Und musste dann sogar auch abbrechen. 
Und dies geht auf dem Kutter ja nun mal ebend nicht. 
Und ich habe keine Lust mir die Sehle aus dem Leib zu :v.
Wer weiß, was für ein Windchen an diesem Tag herrscht. Und 3 Tage vor der Anreise abzusagen, ist auch nicht die feine Art. 
Ist also besser, jetzt schon ab zu sagen, denke ich.


----------



## Buschangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Für jede Tour ne neue Rute...........Junge Junge........da sieht man wo die Kohle steckt.:m
> Was machst Du Sylvester? Mit Kind und Kegel bei mir?
> 
> Ach übrigens: Noch 50 Tage!!!



Sylvester bei Dir hört sich richtig gut an. Nur leider wird das wohl nichts. 
Unser Phillipp hat am 2. Geburtstag.
 Das bedeutet wir haben jede menge Vorbereitungen zu treffen.
Wir müssten am 1. schon mittags zuhause sein,damit wir alles 
"Gebacken" bekommen.
Schon ärgerlich!!


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Sylvester bei Dir hört sich richtig gut an. Nur leider wird das wohl nichts.


 
Echt schade. Wir wollen hier im neuen Haus mal richtig die Korken knallen lassen.|supergri Na ja, der nächste Anlass zum Feiern kommt bestimmt.#6

@Ute: Weichei..........ich dachte Du bist ein Küstenmädel..........

@Nordlicht: Gratulation! Du bist dabei.#6

@Pitus: Was macht ihr denn überhaupt Sylvester?


----------



## Ute (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Ute: Weichei..........ich dachte Du bist ein Küstenmädel..........




Wohl doch nur ein halbes


----------



## Buschangler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Andor:Wie würden wir denn am besten zu Dir kommen?? 
Mit der Bahn richtung Stade??

@all:Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal bis zum 25. verabschieden!
       Feiertage in Rostock verbringen und dort den                             Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher machen! Ich hoffe die Rostocker haben genug Glühwein gebunkert!!!|muahah::#2:

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!!*


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andor:Wie würden wir denn am besten zu Dir kommen??
> Mit der Bahn richtung Stade??


 
Moin Schnööfi.
Ihr könntet mit dem Metronom vom Hauptbahnhof bis Buchholz fahren. Dort pick ich euch dann auf. 

Ich wünsche Dir Literweise Glühwein in Rostock und ein besinnliches Fest.:m


----------



## aal-matti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@all:Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal bis zum 25. verabschieden!
       Feiertage in Rostock verbringen und dort den                             Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher machen! Ich hoffe die Rostocker haben genug Glühwein gebunkert!!!|muahah::#2:

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!!*[/quote]

@Torte: ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Buschangler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

OK dann werde ich noch mal mit der " Hausherrin" sprechen und gebe dir dann rechtzeitig bescheid!!
Sie sagt wenn ich mich über Weihnachten benehme, dann wird es was!!;+
Also, ein Frohes Fest euch allen!!!!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Sie sagt wenn ich mich über Weihnachten benehme, dann wird es was!!;+
> Also, ein Frohes Fest euch allen!!!!!!


 
Dann hoffe ich mal, das Du das mit dem benehmen hinbekommst.#6


----------



## Buschangler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das wird schon! Ich werde Heiligaben mal "nett" zu ihr sein!
Ich denke du kannst uns schon mal mit einplanen.
Ich werde uns dann mal ein schönes Tröpfchen einpacken!#6
Wer kommt denn noch alles??


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Das wird schon! Ich werde Heiligaben mal "nett" zu ihr sein!
> Ich denke du kannst uns schon mal mit einplanen.
> Ich werde uns dann mal ein schönes Tröpfchen einpacken!#6
> Wer kommt denn noch alles??


 

Apropo Tröpfchen.........:q Was Trinken wir denn schönes? Ich hab ja mit Alkohol nicht so viel am Hut.Wein? Sekt? Vodka??????
Um die Kulinarischen Genüsse kümmern sich die Frauen.:q:q:q Wir werden, wenn ihr auch kommt, 10 Erwachsene und einige Kinder sein.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

:c:c Huuuuhuuuu *schuchz* :c:c

mein erster Post nach meiner Rüge an andor wegen dem nichtaufführen der Strandperle unter den "Besatzern" des Bootes am 07.02. und nun das:

 #qICH MUSS ABSAGEN #q​So ist das halt wenn man in der Angelbranche sein Geld verdient, ich muß auf der ortmund Messe stehen...
Habe gestern vom Chef die Termin bekommen auf welchen Messen ich unsere Firma vertreten soll und u.a. ist die Messe vom 03.-08.02.2009 in Dortmund dabei....
Da steh ich dann am Stand bei Ulli Beyer und arbeite bis Sonntag Abend...
Bin aber in Gedanken bei Euch und bedanke mich besonders bei Coasthunter der mir einen Platz auf nem Schoß (zur Not auch seinem eigenen) zur verfügung gestellt hat....#6

Aber wie gesagt, L E I D E R  muss ich dieses mal verpassen wie Kpt Schnöf sich vollrotzt, Gustav Ganz auf ne "ausversehen gerissene Garnele" (naturköderverbot!!!) nen 120cm Dorsch fängt und die Grillschlampe ihren Dienst vollzieht....


SCHADE SCHADE SCHADE, nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei!!!


Grüße aus der Hauptstadt des Marzipans


Mirco​


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, L E I D E R muss ich dieses mal verpassen wie Kpt Schnöf sich vollrotzt, Gustav Ganz auf ne "ausversehen gerissene Garnele" (naturköderverbot!!!) nen 120cm Dorsch fängt und die Grillschlampe ihren Dienst vollzieht....


 
Unter all den Highlights hast Du vergessen, wie unser Vielfraß Sunny sich so die Plautze voll schlägt, das es an den Ohren wieder raus kommt.|muahah:

Ja, wirklich Schade. So kann ich Dir ja nur noch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch wünschen. Und beim nächsten mal kriegst Du fürs Absagen die Rechnung der gesamten Crew vom Griechen als Konventionalstrafe aufs Auge gedrückt. :q


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@C.K:  
Ich freue mich, einen Moderator an Board begrüßen zu dürfen. Du hast die Ehrenvolle Aufgabe, die kommenden Ereignisse Medienwirksam in Szene zu setzen.:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ strandperle: 
Schade Mirco, wieder einer weniger von der Stammcrew. :c
Ich werde an dich denken und viele, viele  Bilder machen. #6
Ich wünsche dir eine schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
​


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Danke euch lieben...


Werde wie oben beschrieben an Euch denken, 

MÖGE DER SAFT MIT EUCH SEIN (Spaceballs)

Mirco


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ all
So, Spion Matti hat mich informiert.... :z Super Sache endlich zeigt mir mal einer (oder viele) wo der Dorsch hier versteckt ist #6

Wie ist denn so euer Ablauf ?
einen Abend vorher essen beim Griechen, dann nächsten morgen angeln und das wars oder wie händelt ihr das so ??
Noch was mitzubringen...ausser Kleingeld für ne Runde Bier ??
Was kostet die Kuttertour ? 
Wer  bekommt das Geld ??


@ Matti
Danke für die PN
Was macht der Schein ??


----------



## aal-matti (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Matti
Danke für die PN
Was macht der Schein ??[/quote]

@ Andy: Moin. Bitte, bitte, ich bin noch fleißig am üben. |uhoh: Der Kursus beginnt am 5. Januar 2009. :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ all
> So, Spion Matti hat mich informiert.... :z Super Sache endlich zeigt mir mal einer (oder viele) wo der Dorsch hier versteckt ist #6
> 
> Wie ist denn so euer Ablauf ?
> ...


 
Wir werden uns Freitag schön von unserer Drei Sterne Grillschlampe verköstigen lassen.|supergri Ich denke Bier wird Wolle am Start haben. 
Kosten fallen diesmal, außer der Beteiligung am Diesel, keine an. Das geht sozusagen auf mich. Samstag früh treffen wir uns dann, mehr oder weniger nüchtern, am Frühstückstisch bevor es dann auf den Rochen geht. 
Nach der Tour geht es dann Traditionell zum Griechen.
Und wo der Dorsch versteckt ist, so hoffe ich, wirst Du uns zeigen.:m


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und wo der Dorsch versteckt ist, so hoffe ich, wirst Du uns zeigen.:m



Ich habe bis 01.04.2009 noch "Betriebsferien" 
Ich habe mir pauschal mal Freitag und Sonntag zusätzlich frei genommen... man(n) weiß ja nie  

Wenn noch was gebraucht wird oder was organisiert werden muss lass es mich wissen  #h


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Wenn noch was gebraucht wird oder was organisiert werden muss lass es mich wissen #h


 

Eigentlich ist alles in trockenen Tüchern. Jeder bringt sich sein Fleisch zum Grillen selbst mit und wer noch ne Sauce oder nen schönen Salat beisteuern will, kann das natürlich gerne machen.#6


----------



## sunny (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Unter all den Highlights hast Du vergessen, wie unser Vielfraß Sunny sich so die Plautze voll schlägt, das es an den Ohren wieder raus kommt.|muahah:



Dasch ja man ne bösartige Unterstellung. Ich esse immer nur so lange bis der Bauchnabel glänzt |supergri. 


Mensch Bootsangler, wat machste denn für'n Scheixx . Schade, aber da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Mensch Bootsangler, wat machste denn für'n Scheixx . Schade, aber da kann man nichts machen.


 
ihr könnt mich ja alle am sonntag auf der pferd und hund in Dortmund besuchen kommen 

#c


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Dasch ja man ne bösartige Unterstellung. Ich esse immer nur so lange bis der Bauchnabel glänzt |supergri.


 
Ja, oder bis der Grieche Dich Operativ vom Büffet entfernen muß.:q



Boot angler schrieb:


> ihr könnt mich ja alle am sonntag auf der pferd und hund in Dortmund besuchen kommen
> 
> #c


 
Privatjet geht auf Dich? #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Privatjet geht auf Dich? #h


 
hmmm, leider nicht...

aber wenn du mit dem Fahrrad kommst geb ich ne runde Luft  an der Tanke und nen spritzer Kettenfett aus


----------



## aal-matti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wenn noch was gebraucht wird oder was organisiert werden muss lass es mich wissen  #h[/quote]

@ Nordlicht:Ja, mir fällt noch etwas ein. Einen schönen heissen Kaffee mit einem Süßen . :k


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Wenn noch was gebraucht wird oder was organisiert werden muss lass es mich wissen  #h


@ Nordlicht:Ja, mir fällt noch etwas ein. Einen schönen heissen Kaffee mit einem Süßen . :k [/QUOTE]

@ Matti
Sollst du haben...wie immer 

@ all
Keine dummen Sprüche sonnst...|splat2:


----------



## C.K. (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Na, wie geil ist das denn! Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich  dabei bin!:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Matti
Sollst du haben...wie immer 


@Andy
Danke, was anderes hätte ich auch von Dir nicht erwartet. #6


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Teilnehmer
Wo bleibt ihr über Nacht ??
Matti erzählte im letzten Jahr was von Keller mit Dart und Billard...hörte sich lustig an.


----------



## aal-matti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Andy: Entweder in der Jugendherberge in Lemkenhafen oder bei Wolle . Da können wir auch z.B. darten oder Billard spielen. Das ist im Haus und nicht im Keller.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Matti
Ok Matti Danke...und jetzt aber wieder ab an deine SBF-Bücher


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und unserem Freund Carassius

alles gute zum heutigem Geburtstag!

Deiner süßen Tochter natürlich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

:#2:Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest:#2:


----------



## aal-matti (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich wünsche Euch auch frohe Weihnachten.|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Schaut mal, was für ein süßer Fratz bei uns unterm Weihnachtsbaum lag..........


http://img78.*ih.us/img78/5617/felix231208031os1.th.jpg


----------



## aal-matti (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Mensch Andor, das ist aber eine schöne Bescherung. Wie heißt den der kleine Kneuel? ;+ #6


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Mensch Andor, das ist aber eine schöne Bescherung. Wie heißt den der kleine Kneuel? ;+ #6


 
Moin Matti
Laut Geburtsurkunde heißt er Felix. Wir fanden den Namen recht passend. Also heißt er auch so.#6


----------



## sunny (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Nen niedlicher Fratz. Was ist das für ne Rasse? Nen Boxer?


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Nen niedlicher Fratz. Was ist das für ne Rasse? Nen Boxer?


 
Moin Sunny. Auch am Arbeiten? Warum trifft es immer uns?#c

Der kleine ist ein Da Capo Dog. Hat auf jeden Fall den Charakter einer Bulldogge: Fressen und schlafen sind seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Oh man, der ist fast wie ich.|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Yupp, auch am arbeiten :c. 

Fressen, schlafen und nen büschen Beischlaf. Wat für'n Leben :vik:.


----------



## carassius (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich hab wieder I-Net:vik:
Jetzt kann ich mich auch mal wieder hier beteiligen.
Danke Andor für die Gratulation.#6 Ich hab´s meine Tochter auch ausgerichtet.


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder I-Net:vik:
> Jetzt kann ich mich auch mal wieder hier beteiligen.
> Danke Andor für die Gratulation.#6 Ich hab´s meine Tochter auch ausgerichtet.


 
Kein Thema.#h
Schön, das Du wieder Online bist.#6

@Torte: Und? Warst Du lieb??? Können wir mit euch zur Sylvesterparty rechnen?


@all: Nur noch 39 Tage!!!!


----------



## Ute (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Etwas ärgere ich mich ja.


----------



## carassius (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

So, Gummis sind sortiert, Angel und Rolle gereinigt von mir aus könnte es losgehen.Kanns kaum noch abwarten.................


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> Etwas ärgere ich mich ja.


 

Frauen.........tz tz tz |uhoh: Richtig ärgern wirst Du Dich, wenn Du die Fotos siehst.:q

@Dennis: Ich könnt auch am liebsten schon los. Die Temperaturen und das Wetter sind optimal.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*




Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

R Ü S C H T Ü Ü Ü S C H ! ! ! 

auchaus der Hauptstadt des besten Marzipans der Welt einen gutenRutsch ins Jahr 2009 und denkt ein wenig an mich auf Eurer/unserer Tour:c

liebe Grüße

Mirco


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

|director:Ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch :#2: ins neue Jahr, viel Gesundheit und vorallem aber viel viel Petri Heil.   #g

|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Ute (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Frauen.........tz tz tz |uhoh: Richtig ärgern wirst Du Dich, wenn Du die Fotos siehst.:q



Und vorallem Ding, wenn ruhige See sein sollte. 
Dann knirsche ich mit den Zähnen.


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> Und vorallem Ding, wenn ruhige See sein sollte.
> Dann knirsche ich mit den Zähnen.


 
Jo.........dir auch nen guten Rutsch.


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Mirco

Ich habe mir zwei Baby Nattern geholt und die beiden wollen mich ständig beißen wenn ich in die nähe komme. Ich hab sie gekauft da waren sie drei wochen alt, jetzt sind sie ca. sieben wochen, Ist das normal?


----------



## Buschangler (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!
#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g:#2:


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



carassius schrieb:


> @Mirco
> 
> Ik hab mir zwei Baby Nattern jeholt und die beiden wollen mich städig beißen wenn ik in die nähe komme. Ich hab sie gekauft da waren sie drei wochen alt, jetzt sind sie ca. sieben wo. alt. Ist das normal?


 

Bei der Aussprache.........kein Wunder.|supergri


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Du meinst jetzt beissen sie mich nicht mehr?:q

Guten Rutsch wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Ute (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hab ein paar Monate Geduld.
Das legt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## Ute (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Und nu guten Rutsch Euch allen.
Feiert mal ordentlich


----------



## aal-matti (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

#h*Moin, Moin#h
Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2009*​


----------



## C.K. (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das gleiche wünsche ich Euch auch! Ich hoffe Ihr seit gut reingekommen!


----------



## Buschangler (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

*Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen!!*
|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Und damit ihr es nicht vergesst: 


Nur noch 26 Tage.........:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und damit ihr es nicht vergesst:
> 
> 
> Nur noch 26 Tage.........:vik:



Gott sei Dank. Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten und dann bei dem schönem Wetter. Am Wochenende werde ich schon mal einpaar Sachen packen, denn in der Woche muß ich ab heute Abend viel für mein SBF See üben.|uhoh:


----------



## Buschangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß!!!
Warscheinlich werde ich schon diesen Monat die Ostsee vor Neustadt  mal antesten. 
Die Fänge sollen ja richtig gut sein,momentan. 
Besonders beim Schleppen!!|kopfkrat


----------



## pitus02 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hmmmmm !!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich war am Sonntag in Appenrade (DK) mit dem kleinen Boot los, außer 3 Dorschen beim schleppen und 3 Platten war nix #d.... doch  eisekalte Finger waren zu hauf da  :v:v:v


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß!!!
> Warscheinlich werde ich schon diesen Monat die Ostsee vor Neustadt mal antesten.
> Die Fänge sollen ja richtig gut sein,momentan.
> Besonders beim Schleppen!!|kopfkrat


 
Das habe ich auch gehört. Aber irgendwie will man ja auch nur die guten Nachrichten hören.:q



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hmmmmm !!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Ich war am Sonntag in Appenrade (DK) mit dem kleinen Boot los, außer 3 Dorschen beim schleppen und 3 Platten war nix #d.... doch eisekalte Finger waren zu hauf da :v:v:v


 
Kann nur besser werden.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß!!!
> Warscheinlich werde ich schon diesen Monat die Ostsee vor Neustadt mal antesten.
> Die Fänge sollen ja richtig gut sein,momentan.
> Besonders beim Schleppen!!|kopfkrat


 
Richtig, hier: G E S T E R  N


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Vorgestern (+ 3 Dorsche)


----------



## Christian K. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

schön schön


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Mirco mein bester!! Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen!!#6
Das unterstützt mein Vorhaben eigentlich nur.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Vorgestern (+ 3 Dorsche)



Die sehen aber fett aus...hast du gemessen und gewogen ?


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ach ja...noch *25*
:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Die sehen aber fett aus...hast du gemessen und gewogen ?


 
die waren eigentlich "standart" 49+50cm...
die andere auf dem bild mit den dorschen war geil: 73cm und ausgeblutet 9 pfd !


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> die waren eigentlich "standart" 49+50cm...
> die andere auf dem bild mit den dorschen war geil: 73cm und ausgeblutet 9 pfd !



Dann mal GUTEN HUNGER #6


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Strandperle Du Sack..........das treibt mir Tränen in die Augen.:q

Fettes Petri #6


----------



## pitus02 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Andor 

Bei den Bildern müssen wir schnell mal looooooossssss:k:k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

fettes petri von mir!!!!!! geile fische...


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @Andor
> 
> Bei den Bildern müssen wir schnell mal looooooossssss:k:k


 

Aber gaaaaaanz schnell................:vik:

Perle..........wo warst Du und wie warst Du? Wir wollen auch.............|gr:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber gaaaaaanz schnell................:vik:
> 
> Perle..........wo warst Du und wie warst Du? Wir wollen auch.............|gr:


 

Kannst ja mal anrufen bevor ihr loswollt, dann guck ich mal wetter, wind, wasser ect und dann sag ich euch wo ihr hin müsst 
wenn ich zeit hab komm ich gern mit.
ca ab 20.01. bin ich dann erstmal auf rügen :m:vik:#6

wie gesagt, hab immer einen oder anderen tip für dich auf lager 

grüße

mirco


----------



## knutemann (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Langsam wird es Zeit, dass mal wieder einer nicht kannAlso Jungs und Mädels, nicht so schüchtern und absagen:vik:
Ich will da auch mit|rolleyes, sonst wird euch ohne meinen Schutz die Mehrsau mit versauten Sprüchen überhäufen und dann seit ihr auch identifiziert|uhoh:

Es grüßt euch
knutemann, der Schützer der Aufrechten und niemals auch nur annähernd schmutzige Gedanken habenden#6


----------



## pitus02 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber gaaaaaanz schnell................:vik:
> 
> Perle..........wo warst Du und wie warst Du? Wir wollen auch.............|gr:



:mHab schon gepackt :vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich will da auch mit|rolleyes, sonst wird euch ohne meinen Schutz die Mehrsau mit versauten Sprüchen überhäufen und dann seit ihr auch identifiziert|uhoh:


 
Zu spät zu spät. Unsere Truppe ist bis auf die Knochen infiziert. :vik:



pitus02 schrieb:


> :mHab schon gepackt :vik::vik:


 
Du hattest doch noch garnicht ausgepackt.:q


----------



## sunny (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Weißt du schon, wer uns durch die Gegend schippern wird? Schlosser oder Diddi?

Wieviel macht denn ungefähr die Dieselbeteiligung aus?


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Weißt du schon, wer uns durch die Gegend schippern wird? Schlosser oder Diddi?
> 
> Wieviel macht denn ungefähr die Dieselbeteiligung aus?


 
Hab eben mit Wolle #x Entweder er oder der Dicke. Dieselbeteiligung wird so bei 10-15 Euronen liegen. 

Pitus und ich werden am 18. schon mal leicht vortesten, was so geht.:q


----------



## Ute (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Richtig, hier: G E S T E R  N




Boah.
Dickes Petri Heil für beide Tage.


----------



## carassius (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Miro

Da hast ja wieder wass rausgerissen fettes petri.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Andor
Na dann wünsch ich Dir und Pitus viiiiel Fisch am 18.!!
Und lasst noch was drin in der Ostsee!!
Ich werde diesen Monat wohl doch nicht raus fahren.
Ist mir ein bissel zu kalt!!! 

@ all:
Wer von den Freitagsfahrern hat denn noch ein Plätzchen frei und würde mich in Lübeck aufgabeln???|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



			
				Buschangler;2324468)@ all:
Wer von den Freitagsfahrern hat denn noch ein Plätzchen frei und würde mich in Lübeck aufgabeln???|kopfkrat[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Schnööfi
> Falls sich niemand erbarmt, werde ich Dich abholen.:q Falls wir uns fürs Grillen entscheiden, könnten wir uns dann ja wieder bei Neukauf mit Fleisch eindecken.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hört sich gut an! Sag einfach bescheid wann du los willst und ich bin dabei!!
hab eh frühschicht und hab um 9.30 feierabend.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an! Sag einfach bescheid wann du los willst und ich bin dabei!!
> hab eh frühschicht und hab um 9.30 feierabend.


 
Ich denke mal, ich werde so gegen 17:00 Uhr in HL eintrudeln. Ich ruf Dich an, wenn ich los fahre.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Super! Danke!
Ich hab dir ne PN geschickt.
Sag mal was du von den Pokalen hälst?!


----------



## pitus02 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

:cOhhhh nein Ihr denkt auch nur ans essen :c

Dafür haben wir doch keine ZEIT #q|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Die Zeit nehmen wir uns!
Ist doch eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung!!
Ganz knapp nach dem Angeln|muahah:


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :cOhhhh nein Ihr denkt auch nur ans essen :c
> 
> Dafür haben wir doch keine ZEIT #q|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


 
Wenn wir schon nichts fangen, wollen wir wenigstens gut essen.:m



Buschangler schrieb:


> Die Zeit nehmen wir uns!
> Ist doch eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung!!
> Ganz knapp nach dem Angeln|muahah:


 
So isses. Man nennt ihn nicht umsonst, "Die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt."|muahah:


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Die Zeit nehmen wir uns!
> Ist doch eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung!!
> Ganz knapp nach dem Angeln|muahah:


@ Torte, du wirst mir immer Sympatischer.   

Man bin ich heiß auf´s grillen#6!
@ Andor du denkst doch an deine spezielle Knobisoße.:k
mhh LECKER!


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

So isses. Man nennt ihn nicht umsonst, "Die kleine Raupe Nimmersatt."|muahah:[/quote]

|muahah:|muahah:#6


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> @ Andor du denkst doch an deine spezielle Knobisoße.:k
> mhh LECKER!


 

Auf Deinen Speziellen Wunsch hin, werde ich eine Knobisoße machen, die allen, die nichts davon essen, die Kuttertour gründlich verdirbt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Auf Deinen Speziellen Wunsch hin, werde ich eine Knobisoße machen, die allen, die nichts davon essen, die Kuttertour gründlich verdirbt.|supergri|supergri|supergri




@ Andor, Du bist spitze:vik: .Aber Pssst keinen weiter sagen mit der Knobisoße. Mann hab ich´n Kohldampf.


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Aber Pssst keinen weiter sagen mit der Knobisoße. Mann hab ich´n Kohldampf.[/QUOTE]

Jungs ihr lernt es wohl nie!!
Wir haben doch schon beim letzten mal schlechte erfahrungen mit der Knobisoße gemacht!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Und nun macht ihr den gleichen Fehler nochmal!
Und was ist wenn ich wieder mit Matti in einem Zimmer liege???
Schnarchen und dann noch Knobigeruch!! Das ist tödlich!!!:c:c
Bitte Leute,denkt an mein schwaches Herz!!!!:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Bitte Leute,denkt an mein schwaches Herz!!!!:q:q


 

Deswegen solltest Du Dir ja eigentlich ein Zimmer mit Ute teilen. :q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Pitus: Hab ich Dir schon gesagt, das wir für nächsten Sonntag 7:30 Uhr ein Boot haben?:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Pitus: Hab ich Dir schon gesagt, das wir für nächsten Sonntag 7:30 Uhr ein Boot haben?:q:q:q:q:q



:vik:Hey das ist ja cool :vik:

Ps: Hab ich dir schon gesagt das meine Sachen schon auf dem Boot liegen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



			
				pitus02;2326342Ps: Hab ich dir schon gesagt das meine Sachen schon auf dem Boot liegen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Deine waren das. Schau mal bei Ebay....:q:q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

|laola:
Nur noch neun Tage |bla:|clown:|clown:|clown:
|laola:

Und das ohne Angeln und zubehör#q#q


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |laola:
> Nur noch neun Tage |bla:|clown:|clown:|clown:
> |laola:
> 
> Und das ohne Angeln und zubehör#q#q


 
Juhuuuuu.........bin heiß wie ne Bratze |supergri

Ich bin morgen noch kurz bei Moritz. Brauchst Du noch irgendwas?


----------



## Ute (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Deswegen solltest Du Dir ja eigentlich ein Zimmer mit Ute teilen. :q:q:q


Ach Andor, mein großer E-Mailfreund, du bist ja sooo Charmant!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Ute schrieb:


> Ach Andor, mein großer E-Mailfreund, du bist ja sooo Charmant!!!


 

War doch nur ein Späßchen Ute. 

@Pitus: Ich muß mir die Woche noch unbedingt ne Marke holen. Hast Du schon eine?


----------



## pitus02 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Nein ich muß auch noch los ..... hoffentlich schaff ich das |uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Nein ich muß auch noch los ..... hoffentlich schaff ich das |uhoh:


 

Muss........er sagte, das er die Dinger sehen will. 
Aber ich habe Spätschicht und kann morgens schnell ins Rathaus. Kann Dir ja eine Mitbringen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die von Niedersachsen in Deinem Schleswig Holstein Fischerein dann Gültigkeit haben. #c


----------



## pitus02 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Muss ? !!!! |kopfkrat

Das ist ja mal ganz neu aber guutttt :m

Nein das geht leider nicht Schleswig Holstein ist da eigen


----------



## Buschangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Bis zum 7. Februar ist noch soooo lange hin!!!
Würde zu gerne meine neue Rute einweihen!!!
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Bis zum 7. Februar ist noch soooo lange hin!!!
> Würde zu gerne meine neue Rute einweihen!!!
> :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


 
Moin Schnööfi
Kommst Du zufällig noch zum Höker? Schau doch mal nach Jigköpfen: 100, 110 und 120 Gramm. War gerade bei Moritz, aber die haben nur 120 Gramm mit diesen Dreieckigen Köpfen. ich suche welche mit runden Köpfen. Wenn Du welche findest, bring mir mal welche mit.


----------



## Buschangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Andor
Solche schweren Köpfe bekomme ich hier auch nicht!#c
Bei Fishermans Partner hab ich mir 80gr Köpfe geholt.
Das sollte reichen. Ich fische eh nicht so schwer. Mir reichen 50gr.
Ich hab sie mir nur geholt falls die Strömung doch ein wenig stärker ist.
Ich werde mich aber noch mal umschauen.Brauche eh noch ein paar Gummis!


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wir hatten aber schon des öfteren, das wir mit 100 Gramm nicht runter gekommen sind. Na ja, ich fahr sonst nächsten samstag nochmal hin und hol mir vorsichtshalber ein paar von den Dingern, falls ich keine anderen finde. Kann ja nie schaden, wenn man für alle Fälle gerüstet ist. Außerdem fahre ich ja in ein paar Monaten nach Norwegen. Da werden sie spätestens zum Einsatz kommen.|supergri


----------



## aal-matti (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Schnööfi
> Kommst Du zufällig noch zum Höker? Schau doch mal nach Jigköpfen: 100, 110 und 120 Gramm. War gerade bei Moritz, aber die haben nur 120 Gramm mit diesen Dreieckigen Köpfen. ich suche welche mit runden Köpfen. Wenn Du welche findest, bring mir mal welche mit.



Andor mein Bester.:q Ich werde nächste Woche bei meim Höker
schauen, ob er noch so größe Köpfe hat. Sage dir dann bescheid.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Andor mein Bester.:q Ich werde nächste Woche bei meim Höker
> schauen, ob er noch so größe Köpfe hat. Sage dir dann bescheid.#6


 

Auf uns Matti is immer verlass.#6 Schönen Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Ute (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Späßchen Ute.



Weiß ich doch. :m


----------



## Buschangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Andor,wenn ich welche finde, sag ich gleich bescheid!!
Dann brauchst du nicht extra nochmal los.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Andor,wenn ich welche finde, sag ich gleich bescheid!!
> Dann brauchst du nicht extra nochmal los.#6


 

Danke danke. Ansonsten ist Matti auch am Ball. Irgendwas wird schon klappen.|wavey:


----------



## pitus02 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@all 

:qIch bin so heiß, das ich schon die Fische aus dem Teich meiner Familie gefischt habe. |uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> :qIch bin so heiß, das ich schon die Fische aus dem Teich meiner Familie gefischt habe. |uhoh:


 

Da bin ich ja froh, das ich nicht der einzige bin.:vik: Ich komm gerade aus dem Keller: Mein Gerödel ist komplett gepackt. Nur den Unterfangkescher und den Knüppel kann ich nicht finden. #d Nimmst Du mit?
Ach ja: Hab gerade in meinen Fischereischein geschaut: Hab letztes Jahr in Weiser Vorraussicht bis 2010 bezahlt.#6
Und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich mir die Krätze ärgern, das wir für heute kein Boot bekommen haben.


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das Wetter heute ist wirklich Top!!
Wäre ideal zum rausfahren!
Ich sitze auch schon auf gepacktem Gerödel und zähle die Tage!
*Bin schon richtig hibbelig!!!*:z:z


----------



## pitus02 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh, das ich nicht der einzige bin.:vik: Ich komm gerade aus dem Keller: Mein Gerödel ist komplett gepackt. Nur den Unterfangkescher und den Knüppel kann ich nicht finden. #d Nimmst Du mit?
> Ach ja: Hab gerade in meinen Fischereischein geschaut: Hab letztes Jahr in Weiser Vorraussicht bis 2010 bezahlt.#6
> Und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann ich mir die Krätze ärgern, das wir für heute kein Boot bekommen haben.



Unterfangkescher ist gepackt mein Bester, ich finde meinen Fischereischein nur nicht#c...... scheiß Ordnung #q#q.
Ich glaube ich fahr heute noch mal kurz mit der Spinnrute los vielleicht geht ja was bei dem Wetter |supergri|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fahr heute noch mal kurz mit der Spinnrute los vielleicht geht ja was bei dem Wetter |supergri|supergri


 
Da wo wir heute waren, hätte ich ne Spitzhacke gebraucht.|supergri 

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/3299/winter11012009002lm6.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Junge,Junge ist die gewachsen,Andor!!!!
Kann man mal sehen wie die Zeit rennt!!|uhoh:


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hey Andor 
Mein Alter war doch auch beim letzten Rochencup dabei.
Er hat den Trööt auch gelesen und fragt sich jetzt warum er nicht mit auf der Liste steht.
Eingeladen war er ja.
Er hat sich schon richtig auf die Tour gefreut!
Gibt es da noch ne möglichkeit für mein alten Herren mit zu fahren??;+


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch ne möglichkeit für mein alten Herren mit zu fahren??;+



Wenn kein Platz mehr für ihn sein sollte, meld dich mal per PN !
Meine Frau hat sich nen Bandscheibenvorfall eingehandelt und wir müssen mal checken was jetzt alles an mich und meine zarten Schultern weitergegeben wird....da wird die Zeit für mich knapp :g


----------



## C.K. (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ja, der kann meinen Platz haben, wenn das untergegangen ist, war ja letzter Nachrücker.


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wir lassen die Besatzung erst einmal so wie sie ist,würde ich sagen! Wir finden schon ne Lösung!#6


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Und Jungs,nicht vergessen!!





*25 Tage noch!!!!!!!!*
#g#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#g


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und Jungs,nicht vergessen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie könnten wir das vergessen :q


----------



## pitus02 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@coasthunter

So der Fischereischein ist wieder aufgetaucht:m und die Marken sind geklebt kann losgehen nu |jump:


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @coasthunter
> 
> So der Fischereischein ist wieder aufgetaucht:m und die Marken sind geklebt kann losgehen nu |jump:


 
@all: Guckt mal wie Selbstlos und Kameradschaftlich Pitus und ich sind. Extra für euch, Opfern wir unseren Sonntag um zu Testen, ob die Dorsche in Beißlaune sind.#d

Meine Frau sagte noch:"Muß das sein, auf einem Sonntag?" Und ich sagte: "Denkst Du, wir machen das zum Spaß?" :m

|jump:


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Andor: Ist der Sonntag bei Euch in der Familie nicht heilig??
Ist doch der Familientag bei Euch!
Ein bischen kann ich Deine Frau ja verstehen.
Aber nur ein bischen. (Hoffentlich liest sie das nicht)


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ein bischen kann ich Deine Frau ja verstehen.
> Aber nur ein bischen. (Hoffentlich liest sie das nicht)


 
Du Mutierst doch wohl auf Deine alten Tage nicht etwa zum "Frauenversteher?"|supergri|supergri|supergri
Wie gesagt, wir fahren ja nicht zum Spaß aufs Wasser.|muahah:


----------



## pitus02 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wie gesagt, wir fahren ja nicht zum Spaß aufs Wasser.|muahah:[/QUOTE]

:q:q:q:qSag ich auch immer.... die Familie schreit nach Nahrung :q:q:q


----------



## Buschangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du Mutierst doch wohl auf Deine alten Tage nicht etwa zum "Frauenversteher?"|supergri|supergri|supergri


Ich und Frauenversteher????|kopfkrat
Das ich nicht lache!!!!#d#d
Geht ja garnicht!!


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Pitus: Für Sonntag sieht schlecht aus. Da soll Windstärke 6 sein.:vAber es kann sich ja Stündlich ändern. Mal abwarten.


----------



## pitus02 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Pitus: Für Sonntag sieht schlecht aus. Da soll Windstärke 6 sein.:vAber es kann sich ja Stündlich ändern. Mal abwarten.



Lübecker Bucht sagt beimir im moment

12:00 Uhr	SSE	4		0-0.5m	trocken:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Naja, wünsch euch viel glück für sonntag, das wetter und die fische...
ich werd morgen mal wieder meinen süßen ar*** in ein Boot schwingen und gucken was die silberbarren machen 

greetz


----------



## C.K. (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Gibt es jemand der evtl. *auf Abruf* Nachrücken könnte/möchte? 
Wenn das mit dem Wind beim Treffen in 24 Tagen so 50/50 steht, sind 900km eine weite Strecke.


----------



## knutemann (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hier isser#6
Wenn bis dann nicht die normale Nachrückerliste greift, kann ich spontan mit Sunny da hoch gurken:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Naja, wünsch euch viel glück für sonntag, das wetter und die fische...
> ich werd morgen mal wieder meinen süßen ar*** in ein Boot schwingen und gucken was die silberbarren machen
> 
> greetz


 

HMMM, jetzt warten sie wohl auf´n Räucherofen


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> HMMM, jetzt warten sie wohl auf´n Räucherofen


 

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen?#d 

Entweder nimmst Du mich nächstes mal mit, oder ich laß Dich bei der nächsten tour Kiel holen.:q

Petri alter.............#6


----------



## Buschangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum er bei unseren Touren nicht mehr zu sehen ist!!
Ohne uns fängt er mehr!:q


----------



## sunny (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Boot angler
Fettes Petri Heil von mir. Kannst mir ruhig mal ne PN schicken, wenn du wieder mal los willst .

@Coasthunter und Pitus
Geht das bei euch am WE an oder wird es wettermäßig zu ungemütlich?


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> @Coasthunter und Pitus
> Geht das bei euch am WE an oder wird es wettermäßig zu ungemütlich?


 

Moin Sunny
Leider sieht es eher nicht danach aus. :c


----------



## sunny (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Drück euch die Daumen, dass das doch irgendwie hinhaut #6.


----------



## Buschangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Leider sieht es eher nicht danach aus. 

Das ist ja schade!
Hätte schon gerne gewusst was so geht in der Lübecker Bucht!
Dann muss ich wohl doch bis zum 7. warten bis ich erfahre was zur Zeit so läuft.
Und ich binn sooo heiß drauf!
Na mal sehen vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück und ihr könnt doch noch rausfahren!|kopfkrat


----------



## pitus02 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

>Erst mal ein FETTES Petri zu den Fängen :m


:rUnd all den Andreren, jetzt hört mal auf schwarz zu malen|krach:das Wetter wird gut am Sonntag


----------



## aal-matti (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@: Andor: ich war heute bei meinem Höcker, leider muß ich dir mitteilen, das er nur bis 80gr. Köpfe hat. 

@itus: Richtig, den nur die Harten kommen in Garten.Solltet Ihr noch rauffahren, wünsche ich Euch ein dickes Petri.


----------



## pitus02 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@itus: Richtig, den nur die Harten kommen in Garten.Solltet Ihr noch rauffahren, wünsche ich Euch ein dickes Petri.[/QUOTE]

:vik::vik::vik:Stimmt, aber meistens fangen die harten nix#d. Is aber wichtig das man mal wieder mit netten Leuten #6unterwegs war :k:k


----------



## Buschangler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Is aber wichtig das man mal wieder mit netten Leuten #6unterwegs war :k:k[/QUOTE]

Und deshalb steigt die Vorfreude auf den 7. Februar Tag für Tag!!!!!#6#6

Ach ja:    *21 Tage noch!!!!!*


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Oh man, wenn ich bedenke, da ich jetzt auf dem Wasser sein könnte, wenn der Wind mitgespielt hätte........:c

Na ja, dafür sind es aber nur noch 

20 Tage.............#h


----------



## Buschangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich bedenke, da ich jetzt auf dem Wasser sein könnte, wenn der Wind mitgespielt hätte........:c
> 
> Na ja, dafür sind es aber nur noch
> 
> 20 Tage.............#h



@ Andor:Schade das es nichts mit eure Ausfahrt geworden ist Andor.
Die Temperatur ist ja echt top heute.

Hast Du dir mal die Pokale angesehen?? Was sagst du dazu??


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @ Andor:Schade das es nichts mit eure Ausfahrt geworden ist Andor.
> Die Temperatur ist ja echt top heute.
> 
> Hast Du dir mal die Pokale angesehen?? Was sagst du dazu??


 
Ja, wirklich Jammerschade. Aber wäre eh ne ungemütliche Tour geworden. Bei dem regen macht das auch nicht unbedingt Spaß. Obwohl es uns am Roms ja auch nicht gestört hat.|supergri

Die Pokale sind cool. Der große wird sich gut machen, bei mir neben den anderen.:m


----------



## Buschangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Die Pokale sind cool. Der große wird sich gut machen, bei mir neben den anderen.:m[/QUOTE]

Ich weis!!!:q
Dann machen wir es so, die ersten 4 plätze und den " Großen"!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich bedenke, da ich jetzt auf dem Wasser sein könnte, wenn der Wind mitgespielt hätte........:c
> 
> Na ja, dafür sind es aber nur noch
> 
> 20 Tage.............#h


 
Jo, wärt ihr mal unterwegs gewesen...
habe mit nem kumpel unser boot angeholt und er hat auf´m weg von neustadt nach lübeck 4 trutten und 2 dorsche "rausgezuppelt"
allerdings mit nur 2 ruten, eine mit wobbler (2x dorsch) und eine mit paravan und falk fish big catch trolling löffel in 8cm...
trutten bis 55cm...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Jo, wärt ihr mal unterwegs gewesen...
> habe mit nem kumpel unser boot angeholt und er hat auf´m weg von neustadt nach lübeck 4 trutten und 2 dorsche "rausgezuppelt"
> allerdings mit nur 2 ruten, eine mit wobbler (2x dorsch) und eine mit paravan und falk fish big catch trolling löffel in 8cm...
> trutten bis 55cm...
> ...



Jetzt hört mal uff mensch!!!
Ich piss mir bald in die Hose vor Aufregung, weil ich es kaum erwarten kann aufs Wasser zu kommen,und Du kommst hier schon wieder mit ner fetten Fangmeldung!!!!#q#q
*Ich will auch!!!!*:c:c:c


----------



## pitus02 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

*:vik::vik:Nur noch 19 Tage :vik::vik:*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ab morgen 3 Tage (in worten: DREITAGE!!!) fischen auf Silber, Freitag pause und Samstag nochmal :vik::q|bigeyes
werd natürlich "bescheidgeben":k

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Perle: Dann laß mal ordentlich krachen.#6
Freu mich schon auf den Bericht.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@ Bootangler
Lass noch welche über !!!


----------



## Buschangler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich sehe schon schwarz!!
Wenn wir am 7. los fahren ist die Ostsee leer!
Dank Bootangler!!#d:q


----------



## pitus02 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon schwarz!!
> Wenn wir am 7. los fahren ist die Ostsee leer!
> Dank Bootangler!!#d:q



 Da passiert nix ich hab meine ganze aufzucht schon ausgesetzt  Und die beißen nur auf meine Köder :g


----------



## Buschangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Da passiert nix ich hab meine ganze aufzucht schon ausgesetzt  Und die beißen nur auf meine Köder :g



Na dann streng dich an,pitus!!
Diesmal gibt es nur für die ersten 4 Plätze Pokale!!
Und für den ersten noch ne dicke Überaschung!!!!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Tja, auch das muß es mal geben, gestern lief es echt mau...
hatte 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, 3 babytrutten um die 40cm und eine richtiggute leider ausgestiegen, schätze aber deutlich über 70cm...
heute hab ich mir ne pause gegönnt (da esja gestern nicht sooo dolle lief) und starte morgen wieder in die ostsee...
samstag och nochmal und  dann mal sehen wie es weiter geht...

grüße euch alle 

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Da passiert nix ich hab meine ganze aufzucht schon ausgesetzt  Und die beißen nur auf meine Köder :g


 
Den Köder wirst Du mir Sonntag verraten sonst gibts keinen Kuchen.:m



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und für den ersten noch ne dicke Überaschung!!!!!:vik::vik:


 
Oh nein.......bitte bring nicht die dicke Sonja mit.|muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



			
				Oh nein.......bitte bring nicht die dicke Sonja mit.|muahah:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Andor!
> Soll ich Sie mitbringen??
> Dann kannst Du dir aber sicher sein ,das ich nicht den 1. Platz mach.
> Das weis ich zu verhindern!!
> ...


----------



## aal-matti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Na dann streng dich an,pitus!!
> Diesmal gibt es nur für die ersten 4 Plätze Pokale!!
> Und für den ersten noch ne dicke Überaschung!!!!!:vik::vik:



Oh Mann, nur 4 Pokale.... dann bekomme ich wieder keinen ab.:c Ich gebe mich auch mit den Trostpreisen zufrieden. :q Mit der dicken Überraschung habe ich schon gedacht, das das vielleicht heißt, mit Matti in einem Zimmer schlafen.
@Torte: ich freue mich schon mit dir ein Zimmer zu teilen.Ich bin dieses Mal auch ganz leise.:q :q :q
Mann bin ich schon heiss, ich könnte am liebsten jetzt schon los, diese Warterei.....
Gruß Schnarchbär - Matti


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ach Andor!
> Soll ich Sie mitbringen??


 
Hör auf, zu drohen. Und außerdem weißt Du genau, das Wolle den Stall nicht vermietet.Wo soll das Vieh denn schlafen?:q:q:q



aal-matti schrieb:


> @Torte: ich freue mich schon mit dir ein Zimmer zu teilen.Ich bin dieses Mal auch ganz leise.:q :q :q


 
Leise? Wobei? Oh oh Matti, laß das mal keinen Ferkelfahnder sehen. Geschweige denn Corinna liest das.........|smash: Besser, ihr klärt euer *Techtelmechtel* per PN.:q:q:q:q


----------



## C.K. (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich bin leider entgültig draußen, meine Firma schickt mich zur Weiterbildung! Shit! :c:c

Ich hätte Euch gerne mal das Patschehändchen geschüttelt und mit Euch das eine oder andere Pils getrunken aber der Beruf geht vor.#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Männers, um euch nochmal kurz heiß zu machen:

den rest könnt ihr unter MeFofänge 2009 sehen


----------



## aal-matti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Leise? Wobei? Oh oh Matti, laß das mal keinen Ferkelfahnder sehen. Geschweige denn Corinna liest das.........|smash: Besser, ihr klärt euer *Techtelmechtel* per PN.:q:q:q:q[/quote]

Meeensch Andor, was du wieder denkst..... das ging doch nur über´s Schnarchen. Ehrlich ! ! ! 

@ Andor: ich habe gelesen, das c.k. leider abgesagt hat.Wir hatten ja mal darüber gesprochen, ob Lars auch mal mit kommen könnte. Nun wollte ich dich fragen, ob das Angebot noch steht, das er mit fahren kann ?

@ Mirko: was für geile Fische......  dickes Petri ! ! ! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Buschangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hör auf, zu drohen. Und außerdem weißt Du genau, das Wolle den Stall nicht vermietet.Wo soll das Vieh denn schlafen?
> 
> Ach Andor,ich wüsste nicht das es auf Fehmarn einen sooo großen Stall gibt!!:q
> Da lass ich Sie doch lieber da wo sie jetzt ist,oder?
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Klar Matti. Wir haben es Deinem Sohn schon sooooo lange versprochen, das er mal mit darf. Dann pack ihn warm ein und ab dafür.#6


----------



## aal-matti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Matti:Hey Matti! Du musst dich wohl ein bisschen anders ausdrücken, sonst kommen die Leute hier auf falsche gedanken!|uhoh:
Aber ich freu mich auch schon!!:vik:
Ich werde mir auch Ohrstöpsel mitnehmen. Braucht noch jemand welche??:q:q[/quote]

@ Torte: |muahah:|muahah:

@Andor: Danke . Er freut sich schon, das er mit darf.#6


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oh nein.......bitte bring nicht die dicke Sonja mit.|muahah:



Doch bring mit den Braten :z. 

Stelle mir die gerade vor: Fettige Haare (überall), die Oberschenkel sind von innen verschorft, teilweise offen :v, weil diese beim Gehen immer aneinander reiben und es riecht wie ein tibetanisches Hochlandrind. Uuuaaah, mir läuft es gerade kalt den Rücken runter :q.

Optimal für das Gurkenspiel zu später Stunde geeignet .


----------



## Buschangler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

*IIIIEEHHHHH!!!! Sunny Du bist ekelhaft!!!:v:v|offtopic|abgelehn*
*Da kann man mal sehen auf was Du stehst!!
Aber wie gesagt:"Stille Wasser sind tief!!!*|muahah:


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ist doch nicht für mich  #d.

Ich denke, die dicke Überraschung ist für den Winner und dem gönne ich jedes Gramm |supergri. Da ich bei unseren Treffen noch nie was gefangen habe, kann mir nicht viel passieren. Aber die arme Sau, die gewinnt :q. Das Gesicht ............ unbezahlbar.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Optimal für das Gurkenspiel zu später Stunde geeignet .


 
Na, das sind ja mal Optionen. Sunny, Du wirst mir von mal zu mal symphatischer.:q



sunny schrieb:


> Aber die arme Sau, die gewinnt :q. Das Gesicht ............ unbezahlbar.


 
Und wer dann mit gezückter Kamera zur Stelle ist, ist ja wohl auch klar.:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hör auf, zu drohen. Und außerdem weißt Du genau, das Wolle den Stall nicht vermietet.Wo soll das Vieh denn schlafen?
> ...


----------



## pitus02 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht für mich  #d.
> 
> Ich denke, die dicke Überraschung ist für den Winner und dem gönne ich jedes Gramm |supergri. Da ich bei unseren Treffen noch nie was gefangen habe, kann mir nicht viel passieren. Aber die arme Sau, die gewinnt :q. Das Gesicht ............ unbezahlbar.



Na Na mein bester das hab ich auch schon mal gesagtm, prompt bin ich erster geworden und hatte den ganzen sche... an der Backe


----------



## pitus02 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Den Köder wirst Du mir Sonntag verraten sonst gibts keinen Kuchen.:m
> 
> |kopfkrat Hmmm, ach ja, bring deine Kisten schon mal auf vordermann ich such mir dann die fängigsten raus:m. Oder muß ich mich mit dem Hauptpreis beschäftigen |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Buschangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Den Köder wirst Du mir Sonntag verraten sonst gibts keinen Kuchen.:m
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Oder muß ich mich mit dem Hauptpreis beschäftigen |uhoh:|uhoh:


 
Da müßtest Du Dich aber lange mit beschäftigen :q:q



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade schon mal platz gemacht bei mir im Schrank!:q


 
Da brauchst Du aber nen Panzerschrank für.|muahah:

@all: Wird Zeit, das wir aufs Wasser kommen. Die Langeweile treibt seltsame Blüten, wie ich an Sunny feststellen muß.:q Na ja, mich nicht ausgenommen.|sagnix


----------



## Buschangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @all: Wird Zeit, das wir aufs Wasser kommen. Die Langeweile treibt seltsame Blüten, wie ich an Sunny feststellen muß.:q Na ja, mich nicht ausgenommen.|sagnix



Jaja,sunny hat schon seltsame Vorlieben!!:q 

Ich baue schon fast jeden Tag meine neue Rute zusammen!
Wenn ich die nicht einmal am Tag in der Hand halte bin ich nicht glücklich!!:c
*Wird echt Zeit das es los geht!!!!!*#:#:#:


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich baue schon fast jeden Tag meine neue Rute zusammen!
> Wenn ich die nicht einmal am Tag in der Hand halte bin ich nicht glücklich!!:c


 
Bin schon gespannt, was Du Dir da wieder feines geholt hast. 
Ich bin auch jeden Tag im Keller um zu schauen, was noch ins Gepäck muß. :q


----------



## Buschangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, was Du Dir da wieder feines geholt hast. :q



*Cormoran Black Bull HTC ,Bis 80gr !*
Nur fürs Gummi fischen!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Bin ja nicht so der Freund von Cormoran, aber die scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. Da werde ich wohl mal ein paar Würfe zum Testen machen dürfen.Oder?|supergri Die ein oder andere Rute muß ich mir ja noch für Norwegen holen.


----------



## Buschangler (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Bin ja nicht so der Freund von Cormoran, aber die scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. Da werde ich wohl mal ein paar Würfe zum Testen machen dürfen.Oder?|supergri Die ein oder andere Rute muß ich mir ja noch für Norwegen holen.



Die ist echt nicht schlecht! Die ist günstig und super schlank!
Ideal zum Köhlern!:q
Hab ja erst wieder ne Shimano in der Hand gehabt,aber nach der letzten Erfahrung, lieber nicht. Bin ich von ab!#q|splat:


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Köhlern.........oh ja..........am 22.07. werde ich wieder zuschlagen.:q

Aber erstmal werden wir in 12 Tagen fürchterlich zuschlagen #6 (Hoffentlich nicht nur am Grill :q )


----------



## Buschangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

*Noch 11!!!*
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sunny (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Dickenquäler und fressraupenähnliches Gesindel:q,

wann lauft ihr denn am Freitag da auf? Ist noch irgendwas außer ein/zwei Scheibchen Steak (für mich selber) mitzubringen? Grillkohle oder sowas?

Ach ja, nen paar Gurken brauchen wir ja noch, für das mitternächtliche Spielchen  :vik:.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Dickenquäler und fressraupenähnliches Gesindel:q,
> 
> Ach ja, nen paar Gurken brauchen wir ja noch, für das mitternächtliche Spielchen  :vik:.




Wie war das noch? Wer im Glashaus sitzt......|supergri|supergri
Fressraupenähnliches Gesindel.Tztztz.....fällt jedes mal wie ein Schwarm Heuschrecken übers Buffet her und zieht weiter, sobald die natürlichen Resourcen erschöpft sind und dann sowas. Wegen Dir hat der Grieche das "All you can eat" abgeschafft, weil er fast pleite ging, nachdem Du da Operativ vom Tisch entfernt werden mußtest. :q:q:q

Ich werde morgen schon mal Grillkohle besorgen und dann bring Dir einfach mit, was Du tragen kannst. Inclusive Gurken versteht sich........#6


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wat kann ich denn dafür, dass der Grieche nur einen Spiess Gyros angesetz hat #c|supergri.

Wann seid ihr Freitag da?


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr Freitag da?




Torte und ich werden gegen 18 Uhr eintrudeln. Matti wird schon um die Mittagszeit vor Ort sein, um noch Wattis zu plümpern. 

Wir treffen uns diesmal allerdings nicht in Lemkenhafen, sondern direkt in Neujellingsdorf um dort die Ferienwohnungen zu beziehen. Dort schmeißen wir auch den Grill an und werden Wolles Bierreserven dezimieren.|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns diesmal allerdings nicht in Lemkenhafen, sondern direkt in Neujellingsdorf um dort die Ferienwohnungen zu beziehen. Dort schmeißen wir auch den Grill an und werden Wolles Bierreserven dezimieren.|supergri



|bigeyes
Dachte ich kenn mich nen büschen aus auf Fehmarn, aber das habe ich noch nie gehört. Kannst du bitte mal in kurzen Worten beschreiben, wie ich da hinkomme? Danke.

18.00 Uhr sollte auch von mir zu schaffen sein |supergri #6. 

Müssen wir da selbst Bettwäsche mitnehmen  oder können wir die von Wolle mieten (war ja in der Herberge immer ken Prob)?

Nächste Woche soll das a....kalt werden. Ich hoffe, dass uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Sunny
Da kommst Du Automatisch durch, wenn Du nach Lemkenhafen willst. Fährst ganz normal durch Landkirchen  und dann richtung Lemkenhafen. Die Adresse ist Neujellingsdorf 8b. Da hat Wolle auch seinen Partyraum mit Billardtisch. (Wenn Du Glück hast, passt das Vieh da rauf)


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Sunny
> Da kommst Du Automatisch durch, wenn Du nach Lemkenhafen willst. Fährst ganz normal durch Landkirchen  und dann richtung Lemkenhafen. Die Adresse ist Neujellingsdorf 8b. Da hat Wolle auch seinen Partyraum mit Billardtisch. (Wenn Du Glück hast, passt das Vieh da rauf)



OK. 

Vieh = Sonja |kopfkrat? Nen Billardtisch ist ja noch viel besser. Dann können wir neben dem Gurkenspiel noch Pussybillard zelebrieren :q, auch eine sehr interessante Variante .


----------



## Buschangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Vieh = Sonja |kopfkrat? Nen Billardtisch ist ja noch viel besser. Dann können wir neben dem Gurkenspiel noch Pussybillard zelebrieren :q, auch eine sehr interessante Variante .



?????Wie jetzt??|kopfkrat
Jungs,das Vieh bleibt zuhause!!!|evil:

@Andor: Was ist mit Neujelingdorf?? Penn wir nicht bei Wolle in Lemkenhafen??

*@Allie dicke Überaschung= 60 cm!!!!!(nicht meiner,ich will ja nicht protzen)*


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andor: Was ist mit Neujelingdorf?? Penn wir nicht bei Wolle in Lemkenhafen??
> 
> *@Allie dicke Überaschung= 60 cm!!!!!(nicht meiner,ich will ja nicht protzen)*



Ne Torte, diesmal sind wir in den Ferienwohnungen einquatiert. Im Landheim hat Wolle ne große Gesellschaft, die dort irgendwas feiern. Ist aber gut so. So sind wir direkt beim Partyraum und brauchen nicht so weit, um in die Betten zu torkeln.:q

@Sunny: Wer hat Dich bloß so versaut???:q:q


----------



## Buschangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ne Torte, diesmal sind wir in den Ferienwohnungen einquatiert.
> 
> 
> Das ist doch genial!!!
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Von der Bar direkt ins Bett rollen!:m
> Da macht das Trinken doch gleich doppelt Spaß.#g#v



So isses.#6 Und gibt wieder nette Bilder morgens.:m


----------



## Buschangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So isses.#6 Und gibt wieder nette Bilder morgens.:m



Na Super!!#q#q
Ich weis auch jetzt schon wer druff ist auf den Fotos!:c|peinlich


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Na Super!!#q#q
> Ich weis auch jetzt schon wer druff ist auf den Fotos!:c|peinlich



Ich hab doch sonst kein son Supermodel wie Dich.:m Allerdings sind mir solche Schnappschüsse lange nicht mehr gelungen. Wird also höchste Eisenbahn.:q 

Oh man, bin ich schon heiß auf die Tour.#6 Ist ja zum Glück in 9Tagen soweit.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich hab doch sonst kein son Supermodel wie Dich.:m Allerdings sind mir solche Schnappschüsse lange nicht mehr gelungen. Wird also höchste Eisenbahn.:q
> 
> Oh man, bin ich schon heiß auf die Tour.#6 Ist ja zum Glück in 9Tagen soweit.


 
zumindest nicht bei diesen temperaturen...
im sommer kannst du gern mal wieder ein "richtiges" Model kriegen, sozusagen eine perle |uhoh::q|rolleyes:vik:


----------



## Hechtsprung (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Freunde,

nach langer Abwesenheit habe ich nun auch endlich wieder den Sprung ins Board geschafft.. und ich kann Euch eins sagen ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Tour auch wenn ich zum ersten mal dabei bin und sicherlich auch noch viel von Euch lernen kann. 

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Dich Andor, dass Du an mich gedacht hast!

Ich werd mich sicher die Tage nochmal melden um alles weiter zu besprechen was wir bisher noch nicht am Tel. klären konnten )

Aber vielleicht gebt ihr mir nochmal kurz ne Info wa :vik:s ich alles mitnehmen sollte... 

... also dann machts gut bis die Tage


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Na endlich. Dachte schon, Du findest den Weg garnicht mehr ins Board.#6

Nimm Dir ne vernünftige Rute zum Pilken mit und wenn Du willst, was zum Naturköderangeln.
Ach ja, und pack Dir was für den Grill mit ein. Wir haben eine Staatlich geprüfte Grillschlampe, die uns vom feinsten Begrillen wird.|supergri Natürlich nur, wenn Du Freitag schon anreist. Ansonsten sehen wir uns Samstag früh zum Frühstück. Aber wir Telefonieren ja sowieso noch.

@Perleu meinst ja wohl nicht etwa das Prachtstück hier. Oder? 

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/7991/staustufenwelsansitz080ni2.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Andorich hab ich aber auch schon erwischt!!!|muahah:
Man muss nur ganz genau hingucken!:q


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das ist ja wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes unter der Gürtellinie.|smash: Na warte.........:q


----------



## aal-matti (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @Andorich hab ich aber auch schon erwischt!!!|muahah:
> Man muss nur ganz genau hingucken!:q



|bigeyes |sagnix |muahah:
Guten Morgen Männers,
eine Woche noch und dann kann ich endlich wieder auf die Insel. Denn ich fahre fast um diese Zeit los.....:vik:Hoffentlich kann ich dann noch ein paar Wattis plumpern. Vorher will ich noch kurz Urlaub auf Strukkamphuk buchen. Zum Grillen bringe ich Ketchup, Senf und Baguette und Fleich für Matti ( Grillschlampe ) mit.
Von Corinna soll ich euch fragen, ob sie noch einen Salat machen soll. 
Mein Gott, bin ich schon fickerich.......

Ich muss nur noch 4 Tage arbeiten, dann geht´s los...


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Von Corinna soll ich euch fragen, ob sie noch einen Salat machen soll.
> Mein Gott, bin ich schon fickerich.......



Moin Matti
Gibt ja wohl nichts besseres. #6Sag Corinna, dafür Trinken wir einen mit für sie. Oder zwei?:q


----------



## Buschangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes unter der Gürtellinie.|smash: Na warte.........:q



Leider bekomme ich solche Fotos nur ganz selten von Dir!Mal sehen was ich auf Fehmarn so vor die Linse bekomme.
Da laufen ja jede Menge potentielle rum.|supergri
Und reg dich nicht über das eine Foto so auf.
Ich bin ja wohl schon mehrmals im Board vertreten dank Dir.|uhoh:#d


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Leider bekomme ich solche Fotos nur ganz selten von Dir!Mal sehen was ich auf Fehmarn so vor die Linse bekomme.



Du wirst ständig im Drill sein und kaum zum Knipsen kommen.|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du wirst ständig im Drill sein und kaum zum Knipsen kommen.|supergri



Das will ich doch ganz stark hoffen!!|supergri
Wenn ich wieder ohne Fisch nach hause komme.........!#d:c
Ich sehe meinen Kopf schon rollen!

@All:Können wir für die Pokale wieder den Klingelbeutel rumgehen lassen??


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @All:Können wir für die Pokale wieder den Klingelbeutel rumgehen lassen??



Selbstverständlich................#6


----------



## pitus02 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Na klar ich hab da wohl noch nen cent über |bla:


----------



## sunny (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Na klar ich hab da wohl noch nen cent über |bla:



Ich nicht . Ich brauch das Geld für Lebensmittel |supergri.


----------



## pitus02 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich nicht . Ich brauch das Geld für Lebensmittel |supergri.



|uhoh:sch...e das hab ich ja komplett vergessen, ich muß ja noch in die Fischhalle fahren, die Familie schreit nach Nahrung ich fang ja nie was :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |uhoh:sch...e das hab ich ja komplett vergessen, ich muß ja noch in die Fischhalle fahren, die Familie schreit nach Nahrung ich fang ja nie was :vik::vik::vik:



Lügner..........und wer ist hier fett am Drillen?|kopfkrat

http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8124/trollingneustadt2701090ag0.jpg

Und leckt sich dann genüßlich die Lippen?|kopfkrat

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8679/trollingneustadt2701090qo4.jpg

Ich krieg euch alle |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## aal-matti (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Guten Morgen Lars

|schild-g   zum Geburtstag und alles Gute. Geniesse den Tag und trinke auch auf uns  " vom Rochencup " einen mit. #g

Gruß Matti

Vielen Dank für deine PN. Leider kann ich nicht dabei sein, denn wir fahren am 07.08. in Urlaub.​


----------



## pitus02 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Mein bester das kriegst du wieder :m


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Mein bester das kriegst du wieder :m



Ich bin Kamerascheu.......:q:q:q

Alles gute auch hier nochmal von mir.#h

Laß es Dir gut gehen und hol Dir nächsten Samstag die "fette" Überraschung.:q


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Lars, alles Gute nachträglich. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Sau fliegen gelassen hast|supergri.


Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit wettertechnisch auf Fehmarn aus? Könnte unsere Ausfahrt gefährdet sein |bigeyes? 

@Coasthunter 
Weißt du, ob wir Bettwäsche  mitbringen müssen oder ob welche vor Ort ist?


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit wettertechnisch auf Fehmarn aus? Könnte unsere Ausfahrt gefährdet sein |bigeyes?
> 
> @Coasthunter
> Weißt du, ob wir Bettwäsche  mitbringen müssen oder ob welche vor Ort ist?



Ich kann auf meiner Seite nur bis Donnerstag gucken. Aber da haben wir 2-3. Sieht also bis jetzt allerliebst aus. Mit der Bettwäsche klär ich bis Mittwoch ab. Aber normalerweise hat er welche da.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ey ANDOR!!!!

wolltest du mir nicht mal ne meldung machen???
wo sind denn deine manieren geblieben??

SOLDAT; S T i L L G E S T A N D E N ! ! !

MELDUNG: ...........

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Perle, alter Hektiker.:q
Da gibts diesmal nicht viel zu melden: 2 Dorsche und eine schöne Mefo. Also kein Vergleich zum letzten mal. Na ja, kann nur besser werden.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Perle, alter Hektiker.:q
> Da gibts diesmal nicht viel zu melden: 2 Dorsche und eine schöne Mefo. Also kein Vergleich zum letzten mal. Na ja, kann nur besser werden.#6


 
deshalb hast du dich nicht gemeldet...
hast dich geschämt??!!! :q

naja,, ich werd mich auf die socken zur messe machen, aber wenn ich wieder da bin, dann hau ich dir bilder von silberbarren "um die ohren" bis dir schwindelig wird 

wünsch euch für eure tour extrem viel spass (also wie immer), viel hunger beim griechen (wie immer) und beim grillen (also schonwieder wie immer) und ich wünsch euch natürlich viiiel fisch (das allerdings wäre das erste mal  )

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> und ich wünsch euch natürlich viiiel fisch (das allerdings wäre das erste mal  )
> 
> mirco



Ich denke, dann wird die Mannschaft diesesmal Wolle Kiel holen lassen.:q:q:q:q

Wird schon hin hauen.#6

Dir viel Erfolg und komm Gesund nach Hause.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich denke, dann wird die Mannschaft diesesmal Wolle Kiel holen lassen.:q:q:q:q
> 
> Wird schon hin hauen.#6
> 
> Dir viel Erfolg und komm Gesund nach Hause.


 
dat mog wie...

aber wenn du nächstes mal mit´n boot rauswillst, dann sach rechtzeitig bescheid du nase, dann komm ich mit und dann hol´n wir uns die dicken trutten 

greetz

perle


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> dat mog wie...
> 
> aber wenn du nächstes mal mit´n boot rauswillst, dann sach rechtzeitig bescheid du nase, dann komm ich mit und dann hol´n wir uns die dicken trutten
> 
> ...



Dann laß uns doch einfach mal einen Termin abstimmen, ein Boot reservieren und ab dafür. 
Weil, wenn ich mit dem Boot raus will, steht ja schon fest, mit wem ich fahre. Und mit mehr als zwei Mann auf einem Boot fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dann laß uns doch einfach mal einen Termin abstimmen, ein Boot reservieren und ab dafür.
> Weil, wenn ich mit dem Boot raus will, steht ja schon fest, mit wem ich fahre. Und mit mehr als zwei Mann auf einem Boot fahre ich nicht.


ja, das mit nem tremin machen ist immer so´n ding...
ich bin in 15 minuten an der küste, ich fahre ungern wenn die bedingungen nicht top sind...
und das weißt du das man das leider nicht planen kann 

aber  wenns mal spontan klappt, dann kommen wir mit "nem richtigen boot" ...
von travemünde sind wir in null komma nix in neustadt...
allerdings sind wir dann wahrscheinlich viel tiefer zugange als ihr...

wünsch euch wie gesagt erstmal viel spass mit wolle (hölle hölle hölle...) und endlich mal nen richtig geilen fangtag!!

Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Samstag Süd West 4.:z Perfekt.|supergri

Noch 4 Tage!!!!


----------



## Buschangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Kann es kaum noch erwarten!!!
Meine Frau hält mich für Irre!|kopfkrat#c
Mein Gerödel steht schon jetzt im Wohnzimmer bereit!:vik:


----------



## sunny (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Mädels,

Samstag geht es doch wohl hoffentlich direkt vom Kutter zum Griechen oder? 

Nicht, dass ihr erst wieder in die Unterkunft fahrt und euch die Föhnwelle legt und den Schritt pudert . Dat dauert dann ja wieder Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> Samstag geht es doch wohl hoffentlich direkt vom Kutter zum Griechen oder?




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Dieses mal werde ich das Vergnügen haben, Dich beim Futtern zu Filmen.|supergri


----------



## sunny (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Dat is mir wurscht, solange meine Knabberleiste sich mit irgendwas beschäftigen darf, was schon mal gelebt hat :q.

Halte nen büschen Abstand, nicht dass dich herumfliegende Knochenteile oder ähnliches treffen .


----------



## Buschangler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hey sunny
Der Grieche liegt ja auf dem weg zum Kutter!
Ob Du es auch an ihm vorbei schaffst??|kopfkrat
Oder sollen wir dir die Augen verbinden???:q

*@All: Bald ist es soweit!!!!*
#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## sunny (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Gott sei Dank hat der Vogel morgens noch nicht geöffnet. Da sollte ich es wohl auf direktem Weg zum Kutter schaffen :q.


----------



## Buschangler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Macht er nicht schon um 11 uhr auf???
Wären nur 4 Stunden die du warten müsstest!!:q


----------



## sunny (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

So nu nich, nen büschen Köders baden will ich ja dann doch. Außerdem will ich unbedingt live erleben, wer die Dicke gewinnt  :q.


----------



## aal-matti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> Samstag geht es doch wohl hoffentlich direkt vom Kutter zum Griechen oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Buschangler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hey Matti
Bei sunny wirst du wohl Pech haben!
Der lässt nichts dran an den Knochen!!
Lass uns mal hoffen das die Fänge diesmal nicht so be....scheiden ausfallen wie beim letzten mal.
Sonst müssen die Pokale verlost werden. Und das wollen wir ja wohl nicht!#q
Also fangt jetzt schon mal an die Daumen zu drücken!!!! :m


----------



## sunny (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

So sieht das aus, bin schon froh, wenn ich den Knochen ansich übrig lasse |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Neues von der "Front".:q
Wir bekommen zwei Bett Wohnungen, Betten sind frisch bezogen und kosten inclusive Frühstück 25€. ( nun hab ich allerdings vergessen zu fragen, ob pro Person. Aber da geh ich mal von aus)
Bier steht bereit. Ein frisches Fass, wo das gezapfte 1€ kostet. Den Grill wird er für uns bereit stellen. Grillkohle werde ich morgen besorgen. Ebenso die Zutaten für die Knobisoße.:q

Aber nun das wichtigste: Gäste von Wolfgang waren die Woche mit eigenem Boot an Tonne 4 und sind mit 25 Dorschen zurück gekommen. Dabei einige um die *80 !!!!!!* :vikie Jungs mußten sich den Fisch aber hart erkämpfen. Haben gesucht ohne Ende. 

Und wenn ihr nun so richtig schön fickerig seid: Warum soll es euch besser gehen als mir?:q:q:q:q:q:q

So, ich muß packen.:vik:


----------



## Buschangler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das hört sich doch gan nicht mal so schlecht an!!
Ich hab auch ne gute Nachricht: *Die Pokale sind da!!!!!*
Man sehen die geil aus!!:m:m:m
Ich könnte mir schon wieder selbst auf die Schulter klopfen!|rotwerden


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



			
				Buschangler;2363552Ich könnte mir schon wieder selbst auf die Schulter klopfen!;)|rotwerden[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemacht mein bester.#6
> Dann sehen wir uns morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr bei Neukauf in Lübeck und stürmen dort den Fleischer, damit Matti ordentlich was tun bekommt.:q


----------



## pitus02 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gut gemacht mein bester.#6
> Dann sehen wir uns morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr bei Neukauf in Lübeck und stürmen dort den Fleischer, damit Matti ordentlich was tun bekommt.:q




Meine bessere Hälfte sorgt für Pizza Brötchen, sie sagt immer wenn sie die mitgibt braucht sie wenigstens kein Fisch sauber machen |krach:|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

@Pitus
Dann klopp die Dinger irgendwo auf'er Autobahn in die Tonne.
Ich will Fiiiisch :vik:.

@Coasthuner
Aber bei Neujellingsdorf bleibt es oder?


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte sorgt für Pizza Brötchen, sie sagt immer wenn sie die mitgibt braucht sie wenigstens kein Fisch sauber machen |krach:|rolleyes



Soll das jetzt ein schlechtes Omen sein? Pizzabrötchen statt Fisch???? Schlechter Deal.
Wir wollen uns richtig besacken.:q 




sunny schrieb:


> @Coasthuner
> Aber bei Neujellingsdorf bleibt es oder?



Ja, Du findest uns am Grill.:q:q:q Oder kommst Du erst Samstag?


----------



## Buschangler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Sunny muss schon Freitag kommen!!!
Wir wollen uns doch mal so richtig die Kanne geben!!!!#g

@Andor: Ich hab mal bei Max Bahr angerufen!
Grillkohle ist vorhanden!!!!#6


----------



## aal-matti (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ja, Du findest uns am Grill.:q:q:q 

Aber sicher, natürlich mit vollgefressener Wampe. |supergri |supergri

@ Andor: Hast du schon Grillkohle besorgt? Wenn nicht, ich bringe sonst welche mit.

Jetzt werde ich noch einmal die Lage checken, ob ich auch alles zusammen habe. Hoffentlich kann ich heute Nacht überhaupt noch schlafen.....


:vik:eine Nacht noch juhu!!!:vik:​


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> @ Andor: Hast du schon Grillkohle besorgt? Wenn nicht, ich bringe sonst welche mit.



Moin Matti. Habe soeben die Knobisoße fertig gemacht: Hölle, Hölle, Hölle............:q:q:q

Das mit der Grillkohle hat Torte eben abgeklärt: Max Bahr hat welche. Spätestens morgen schmeiß ich mir nen großen Sack davon in den Kofferraum.

Mein Gerödel bin ich nun 20 mal durchgegangen und hab immer noch das Gefühl, das was fehlt.|uhoh: Wird echt Zeit, das wir los kommen. Bin heiß wie Sau.........

Ach ja, bringst Du ne Grillzange mit? Blöde Frage, ich weiß. Als ob Du schon mal irgendwann mal etwas nicht dabei hattest.


----------



## Buschangler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Matti. Habe soeben die Knobisoße fertig gemacht: Hölle, Hölle, Hölle............:q:q:q
> 
> Eigentlich brauch ich ja das Einzelzimmer,oder nicht???
> Knobigeruch ist für mich schlimmer als Schnarchen!:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Coasthunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin Matti. Habe soeben die Knobisoße fertig gemacht: Hölle, Hölle, Hölle............:q:q:q
> ...


----------



## Buschangler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

:kWetter sieht nicht gut aus, ich glaube wir müssen das ganze absagen :q:q:q:q:q[/QUOTE]


Hast du nen Knaxxx????  Nicht absagen die Tour!!|gr:
Ich sitze hier auf gepackten Koffern!#d

Hey Andor,wir treffen uns doch bei Neukauf!
Soll ich schon mal losgehen!!!:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :kWetter sieht nicht gut aus, ich glaube wir müssen das ganze absagen :q:q:q:q:q



Ja klar und dann zum Friedfischangeln an die Alster.:v



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hey Andor,wir treffen uns doch bei Neukauf!
> Soll ich schon mal losgehen!!!:q:q:q:q:q



Ich fahr dann auch mal langsam los.:q:q:q Bei dem Regen könnte ich unterwegs noch gut den Paravan hinter mir her ziehen.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ach ja.........schlechte Nachrichten von der Salatfront.:c Mattis Frau schafft es leider leider nicht, Salate für uns zu Zaubern. 

Torte, alter Nudelsalatkönig........wie siehts aus?|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Torte, alter Nudelsalatkönig........wie siehts aus?|supergri[/QUOTE]

Wenn ihr alle mir verspricht schön aufzuessen,dann werde ich sehen was noch zu retten ist!!:q:q:q
Man nennt mich auch Jamie Oliver 2!!!!!|kopfkrat#c


----------



## aal-matti (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wenn ihr alle mir verspricht schön aufzuessen,dann werde ich sehen was noch zu retten ist!!:q:q:q
Man nennt mich auch Jamie Oliver 2!!!!!|kopfkrat#c[/quote]

Hi Jamie Oli due :q

Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken drüber machen, das Fass mit dem Nudelsalat bekommen wir schon auf. 

Ich werde morgen in Burg auf jeden Fall für uns noch frische Baguette holen.
Corinna hat uns eben noch schnell Feta mit Paprika fertig gemacht. mmmhhhh lecker.........

Habt ihr euch denn auch mal Gadanken darüber gemacht, was wir zum Mittagnachtssnack zu uns nehmen??????????:q


----------



## Buschangler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

????????Fisch vielleicht??????|kopfkrat
Da musst du dich aber ran halten um die Meute satt zu kriegen!
Dann gibs halt Sushi!!!:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle mir verspricht schön aufzuessen,dann werde ich sehen was noch zu retten ist!!:q:q:q
> Man nennt mich auch Jamie Oliver 2!!!!!|kopfkrat#c



Jamie mein alter Freund und Kupferstecher.:m Von Deinem Salat hab ich bisher noch nie was zurück gelassen.#6



aal-matti schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch denn auch mal Gadanken darüber gemacht, was wir zum Mittagnachtssnack zu uns nehmen??????????:q



Falls Pitus die Pizzabrötchen auf der Autobahn nicht in die Tonne schmeißt, könnte man da ja schon etwas dran rum knabbern.:m


----------



## sunny (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja, Du findest uns am Grill.:q:q:q Oder kommst Du erst Samstag?




Auf keinen Fall. Heute Abend so gegen 18.30 - 19.00 Uhr schlagen wir auf. Und dann geht sie los, die Schlacht am kalten Buffet :vik:.


----------



## Buschangler (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

So will ich Dich hören,sunny!!!
Sehr vorbildlich!!#6
Ich werde dann jetzt mal für den Salat einkaufen gehen!|uhoh:
Konnte die ganze Nacht nicht pennen!!!!:r:c


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall. Heute Abend so gegen 18.30 - 19.00 Uhr schlagen wir auf. Und dann geht sie los, die Schlacht am kalten Buffet :vik:.



Oh man, wie geil ist das denn? Ich kann den Vielfraß zweimal in Aktion erleben.:vik: Cam ist geladen.|supergri|supergri|supergri



Buschangler schrieb:


> So will ich Dich hören,sunny!!!
> Sehr vorbildlich!!#6
> Ich werde dann jetzt mal für den Salat einkaufen gehen!|uhoh:
> Konnte die ganze Nacht nicht pennen!!!!:r:c



Wie Fickerich ist er denn? |supergri|supergri Gerödel ist im Wagen. Ich Jumpe noch schnell unter die Dusche und flitz dann schleunigst los. 
Freu mich auf euch..................|jump:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

so ihr "süßen" ich werde jetzt meinen knackigen hintern auf die jagt und hund schleppen, ihr seid ja wohl schon alle auf´m kudda....

in gedanken bin ich bei euch...

viel spass und glück


strandperle


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Männers.
Ich bin gut zuhause angekommen und so langsam wieder Fit. Es hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß und mal wieder sehr wenig Fisch gebracht. 
Aber was solls. Wir haben uns mal alle wieder getroffen, gut gelacht und Spaß gehabt. Allein deswegen hat es sich schon gelohnt. 
Und bevor ich nun ein paar Bilder rein hau, möchte ich nochmal ein großes Lob an Matti und Torte aussprechen: Matti, Du bist echt ne geile Grillschlampe.#6 Torte, die Pokale sind der hammer.#6 Nur schade, das ich diesmal keinen mit nach Hause nehmen konnte.  
Gratulation an Pitus, der dafür gleich zwei stück abgeräumt hat: Den großen Wanderpokal und den 1. Platz Pokal. 
Jeder, der einen Pokal bekommen hat, hat ihn sich hart erarbeitet. Respekt. Es war gestern nicht einfach, überhaupt etwas zu fangen.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Jungs!!
Nachdem ich gestern sofort ins Bett gefallen war und erst heute gegen 12:00 uhr wieder rausgefallen bin,hab ich auch Zeit mein Senf dazuzugeben!
Es war mal wieder ne super lustige Tour mit den alten und neugewonnenen Kollegen!Hat richtig Spass gemacht!:vik:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Pitus,Aal_Matti,Pöppi und Knute,die die Plätze 1-4 unter sich ausgemacht haben!|schild-g
Glückwunsch auch an Hechtsprung,der den A...schpokal mit nach Hause nehmen durfte!(schön in den Schrank stellen,dass ihn jeder sehen kann):q:q
*Mein Fazit für die Tour:Jede menge Spass und wenig Fisch!!!*
Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour!!!!
Ich freu mich auf die Nächste!
(vielleicht hab ich beim nächsten mal mehr Glück#d)


----------



## aal-matti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin, Moin

Ich konnte leider nicht solange schlafen. Ich war mit Sohnemann heute Vormittag zu einem Freundschaftspiel.
Jetzt habe ich ein wenig Zeit, um einpaar Zeilen zu schreiben.

1. Andor: Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei Dir bedanken, für die Einladung auf´n Rochen.Auch die Knobisoße war der Hammer, richtig geil.
2. All: *Vielen vielen Dank euch ALLEN *für das leckere Essen am gestrigen Abend. Es hätte nicht nötig getan, denn ich grille doch sehr gerne.Denn Grillkohle hatte ich ja genügend gehabt.( Corinna ist aus allen Wolken gefallen über die Menge) :q
3.Torte: Die Pokale waren in diesem Jahr wieder sehr gut, vorallem hatte ich dieses Mal auch Glück einen zu ergattern.
DANKE!!! Auch der Nudelsalat war spitzen mässig gut. Einfach super super lecker.

Es hat mir in diesem Jahr wieder riesigen Spaß mit Euch gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf´s nächste Mal mit der gleichen Truppe.
Es war einfach gesagt: ein rundum ein super geiles Wochenende.

Eure ehrenamtliche Grillenschlampe Matti


----------



## aal-matti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich habe zur Zeit Schwierigkeiten beim hochladen.Bilder  folgen, sobald es wieder funktioniert......


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich fang mal an, mit einem Foto von zwei Steaks, die Pitus wahrscheinlich aus einem Mammut heraus geschnitten hat. :q Ich frage mich nur, wie Matti es geschafft hat, die riesen Teile genau Medium hin zu bekommen.#6
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/377/rochencup2009070209006rm9.jpg

Und hier sehen wir, das die zwei Mammutsteaks fast den gesamten Platz auf dem Grill einnehmen. Pitus Pitus, ich dachte immer, Sunny wäre so verfressen.:q
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/8345/rochencup2009070209005dh4.jpg

Und dann das zum Dank...............#d
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/1594/rochencup2009070209016em6.jpg

Aber auch davon ließ Sunny sich den Appetit nicht verderben...........:q
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/3189/rochencup2009070209003hq3.jpg

Und dann ging es auch irgendwann mal los...
http://img502.*ih.us/img502/8708/rochencup2009070209021jf7.jpg

Und während Hechtsprung den Kahn in die Drift brachte..........
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/9405/rochencup2009070209024vl9.jpg

......kämpfte Pöppi mit Monsterdoubletten :q
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/234/rochencup2009070209025gs1.jpg

Die glücklichen Gewinner................
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/8376/rochencup2009070209031en4.jpg


----------



## aal-matti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Ich glaub es funzt jetzt.


----------



## aal-matti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Da kommen die Nächsten


----------



## aal-matti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Puh und noch welche.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Das Foto vom Looser des Tages, darf natürlich nicht fehlen................:q:q:q:q

Ja ja, so sind wir. Selbst der letzte Platz, wurde noch irgendwie belohnt.|schild-g

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/7153/rochencup2009070209037aj0.jpg


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Und hier nochmal die gesamte Crew, mit vollgefressenen Bäuchen beim Griechen.|supergri

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/7447/rochencup2009070209034nu1.jpg


----------



## knutemann (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Nachdem ich doch kurzfristig  teilnehmen durfte erstmal
Danke euch allen#6
für die nette Aufnahme und speziell Andor für die Einladung.​War ein supernettes WE  und ich als Newbie durfte auch einen der Pokale ergattern obwohl das bei so einem Event die absolute Nebensache ist.
Ich freu mich auf euch beim nächsten Treffen|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Wo habt ihr denn gefischt ??
Matti war ja am Handy leider nicht zu erreichen |evil:
Ich bin gestern kurzfristig nach HH gefahren und es hat Nonstop geregnet...bei euch auch ??


----------



## Buschangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Ich glaub es funzt jetzt.



Hey Matti
Wann hast du das Foto denn gemacht????|kopfkrat
Da kann ich mich ja garnicht mehr dran erinnern!
Hey Andor,du hast konkurenz bekommen! 
Matti bekommt solche Fotos auch hin!
Man seh ich bekloppt aus.War wohl ein Bier zuviel!#c


----------



## Hechtsprung (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Moin Moin Freunde,

das Wochenende ist vorbei .. es ist Montag morgen... man sitzt auf Arbeit und das erste was man macht.. erstmal Kaffee und ab ins Board :q

Ja ich bin auch wieder gut nach unserer Tour zu Hause angekommen und nachdem ich mein ganzen Gerödel dann ordentlich geputzt und wieder verstaut habe ... in der heißen Wanne ne Runde geschwommen bin, bin ich auch tot ins Bett gefallen...

Tja so schnell geht alles vorbei.. an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich natürlich auch nochmal bei allen bedanken..
In erster Linie bei Andor, Pitus und Käptn Schnööf dafür, dass Ihr den DorschCup gewonnen habt und uns somit dieses tolle Wochenender ermöglicht habt. Vielen Dank auch für die tollen Pokale und dass ich dann doch noch die Ehre hatte eine mitzunehmen :m.. gut es ist nun nicht der gewesen, auf den ich es abgesehen hatte aber naja. .. und ich denke wir sollte auch nochmal die Diskussion in Gange bringen, dass auch dieser Pokal ein Wanderpokal wird... denn irgendwie gibt es einfach nicht den richtigen Platz bei mir zu hause :q

Vielen Dank auch an meine Zimmergenossen Pöppi und Matti für die unvergessliche Nacht. Ich glaube auf Fehmarn gibts nun keine Bäume mehr so wie Ihr gesägt habt :vik:. Aber wie ich gelernt habe war daran nur die ober geniale Knobisoße von Andor schuld.. hmmm naja ohne Worte. Aber Dir Matti nicht nur vielen Dank für die nächtliche Unterhaltung nein auch vielen Dank für die super geniale Grillleistung. Ich muss sagen es wurde nicht zu viel versprochen was Deine Grillkünste angeht. 

Nun aber auch vielen dank an alle anderen für die tollen und lustigen Stunden. Die Vorfreude auf dieses Wochenende hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Es war sehr lustig und an beiden Tagen auch feucht fröhlich ). Danke , dass Ihr mich aufgenommen und zu diesem Wochenende mit eingeladen habt. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir es schaffen wieder in so einer Runde zusammen zu kommen. Bis dahin Euch allen alles Gute und wir bleiben hoffentlich in Kontakt über das Board.

#g Bis dann Euer LOOOSER der Rochentour 09 :q
                -------- HECHTSPRUNG -------------


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Andor: Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei Dir bedanken, für die Einladung auf´n Rochen.Auch die Knobisoße war der Hammer, richtig geil.
> 2. All: *Vielen vielen Dank euch ALLEN *für das leckere Essen am gestrigen Abend. Es hätte nicht nötig getan, denn ich grille doch sehr gerne.



Mit Dir immer wieder gerne.#6 Und das mit dem essen beim Griechen, war extrem nötig: Das haste wieder spitzenmäßig hin bekommen. und das bei dem Sauwetter.........dafür mußten wir uns einfach mal erkenntlich zeigen.



knutemann schrieb:


> Nachdem ich doch kurzfristig  teilnehmen durfte erstmal
> Danke euch allen#6
> für die nette Aufnahme und speziell Andor für die Einladung.​



Du passt gut in unsere Runde und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du das nächste mal wieder mit dabei bist. Und das Du auch Angeln kannst, hast Du auch bewiesen. Petri nochmal zu den schönen Dorschen.#6



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hey Matti
> Wann hast du das Foto denn gemacht????|kopfkrat
> Da kann ich mich ja garnicht mehr dran erinnern!



:q:q:q:q:q|sagnix



Hechtsprung schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir es schaffen wieder in so einer Runde zusammen zu kommen.



Gar kein Thema.:q Das war nicht das erste mal und gaaaanz bestimmt nicht das letzte mal. 
Freut mich, das es Dir gefallen hat. Und noch mehr würde es mich freuen, Dich beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei zu haben.#6


----------



## knutemann (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du passt gut in unsere Runde und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du das nächste mal wieder mit dabei bist. Und das Du auch Angeln kannst, hast Du auch bewiesen. Petri nochmal zu den schönen Dorschen.#6


Dann sag ich mal ganz artig Danke:lund freu mich auf euch beim nächsten Treffen#6
Ps: Der gebrochene Rutenring ist nach der Nutzung der Suchfunktion hier im AB repariert und hat den ersten Härtetest bestanden! Nachbars Gartenzaun hat es fast aus der Verankerung gerissen. Jetzt könnten sich die Kveite in Norge was einfallen lassen.


----------



## pöppi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hallo *meine* *Lieben*,#h
*ich *habe ja Besserung geschworen und werde in Zukunft etwas mehr Beteiligung am Geschehen zeigen.
In erster Linie *bedanke* ich *mich* (*!!!*)bei allen die dabei waren und zu diesem tollen Wochenende beigetragen haben, sowie natürlich bei den Organisatoren.#6 
Ein Dank auch an die ganzen Chaoten an Deck, aber nicht zu vergessen die still beteiligten Ehefrauen...denn ohne die Pizza-Brötchen an Bord wäre ich möglicherweise verhungert, und Nudelsalat ist doch nicht reine Männersache, oder?:q

Nun habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder...


Pitus fängt auch Steine...|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:





aal-matti und das Meer...:m:m:m:m




und wer nicht raucht hat weißere Zähne...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

So komme heute erst dazu, nen paar Zeilen zu verfassen.

Es war wie immer. Superlustig und superfischarm :q. 

Pitus, bringst du diese Pizzabrötchen noch mal mit auf'n Kudder, schmeiß ich sie eigenhändig über Bord :m. Selbst deine Frau muss nach der 4ten recht erfolglosen Tour einsehen, dass die Dinger Unglück bringen :q.

Danke an das Orga-Team und die Grillschlampe . Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch im Herbst.  

@Coasthunter und Matti
Meldet euch mal, wenn ihr auf Aal los wollt. Knute und ich schließen uns dann gerne an #6. Ich spende dann das Grillfleisch.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> So komme heute erst dazu, nen paar Zeilen zu verfassen.
> 
> Es war wie immer. Superlustig und superfischarm :q.
> 
> ...


 

ist doch eh alles nur tarnung...
ich glaub ich wollt nichtmal was fangen, sondern nur eure ruhe |rolleyes#6

|muahah:|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



sunny schrieb:


> Pitus, bringst du diese Pizzabrötchen noch mal mit auf'n Kudder, schmeiß ich sie eigenhändig über Bord :m. Selbst deine Frau muss nach der 4ten recht erfolglosen Tour einsehen, dass die Dinger Unglück bringen :q.
> 
> @Coasthunter und Matti
> Meldet euch mal, wenn ihr auf Aal los wollt. Knute und ich schließen uns dann gerne an #6. Ich spende dann das Grillfleisch.



Ich glaube, da ist was drann.:q So lecker wie die Teile sind, aber irgendwas (oder irgendjemand) bringt uns jedes mal die Seuche.

Sobald der Aal vernünftig läuft, lassen wir die Knickies tanzen.:q Wer Aalglocken mit bringt, wird gelyncht.:q:q:q



Boot angler schrieb:


> ist doch eh alles nur tarnung...
> ich glaub ich wollt nichtmal was fangen, sondern nur eure ruhe |rolleyes#6
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|sagnix



Psssssst...........unsere frauen lesen mit.:q


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ist doch eh alles nur tarnung...
> ich glaub ich wollt nichtmal was fangen, sondern nur eure ruhe |rolleyes#6
> 
> Toll!!! Einer muss ja immer ausplaudern!!!:r:r
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Hab hier auch noch ein schönes, von
* Prinz Morgenrot.........*:q

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/5760/rochencup2009070209020mz9.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Den hast du ja richtig gut getroffen!:q
Meine Fotos schaffe ich erst am WE reinzustellen!
Keine Zeit,keine Zeit!!#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Sonja hat übrigens gerade geheiratet. Tcha Sunny, wie Du siehst, hast Du echt was verpasst.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri Dicke Überraschung, oder?


 
*Auf dem Foto siehst du aber nicht glücklich aus mein lieber...|supergri*


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Boot angler schrieb:


> *Auf dem Foto siehst du aber nicht glücklich aus mein lieber...|supergri*



Mach Du mal mit *der* ne Hochzeitsnacht..........

Mal sehen, wie Du dann aussiehst.#d


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mach Du mal mit *der* ne Hochzeitsnacht..........
> 
> Mal sehen, wie Du dann aussiehst.#d


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
DU SCHWEREnöter


----------



## sunny (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Alter Falter. Selten sowas gruseliges gesehen (uuaaahh).

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum Torte ne Figur wie ne vollgefressene Fahrradspeiche hat. Die zieht dir ja alles aus Körper, wenn die anfängt zu saugen :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rochentour 2009*

Nun würde mich aber mal ernsthaft interessieren, wer das Foto ausgetauscht hat!!!!

Kann einer von den Mods was dazu sagen? Das was jetzt drinn ist, ist auf jeden fall nicht von mir.


----------

